# APL GROW ON CHALLENGE 2011!(Prizes!)



## divastyle2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

*APL GROW ON CHALLENGE 2011!*

Hello Ladies!!!
I have been a member of the hair care board since April!!! I have had amazing progress!! those that know me, know I am a cancer survivor, and have came a long way from EL to NL to SL hair!

So I am starting a challenge(Please remember I'm new to this)this is my first and any help would be grateful!

 I am aiming for my next six month stretch and hoping to be APL by my next relaxer, April 10, 2011.
*Challenge begins October 18,2010-Dec 18,2011
              The Challenge is now closed for people to join! If you want to participate from the sidelines that is fine! thanks to all who joined lets begin!!!! 
* Please answer the following questions and follow the guidelines:

*What is your current hair length?*
NL

*What is your regimen?*
I keep my hair braided under my half wigs. I wash my hair every two weeks, followed up with a deep conditioner, I air dry. I do protein treatments every 6 weeks with Aphrogee. I also moisturize and seal my hair daily with s-curl, and evoo oil, or coconut oil,(whatever is available) workout 5 days a week, and eat healthy!
*
Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*
yes, megatek every other day apply it to my scout. I also take a multivitamin and hairinfinity vitamins I am now waiting on my next supply of them.



*Please post a beginning pic! the next pic should be posted January 10th 2010, and then April 10,2011, July 10th 2011, October 10th 2011, and final reveal December 18th 2011(Remember random pics and updates are fine) I love to know progress!

* 




Ladies if you wanna join say so, but you must post once a week and answer the questions and if your regimen has changed please state so.
*
we have to support one another!*
Time to grow ladies!! HHG!

Challengers:
*FaithVa
Janda
YCJ1
Newtogrow
Offtopic
PinkyPromise
Rosey2010
NikkiQ
LeFemmeNaturelle
ms. tatiana
Bkfinest
Imani
diadall
coffeeBrown
Rocky91
ClassyDiva
Honey-Dip
miryoku
NyDiva
Alshepp638
chellypie810
Loves Harmony
KnaughtyKurls
Gadgetdiva
EtherealEnigma

*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for starting this challenge divastyle2010. I have been on the board a little less than 60 days but will help in anyway that I can. I don't think I can make APL from NL by April. Hopefully I will be full SL by April. But I definitely don't want to miss the challenge.

What is your current hair length?
NL

What is your regimen?
I plan on wearing my hair in kinky twists/box braids until the spring refreshing them every 4 to 6 weeks with a week in between to DC. I am moisturizing my hair 2x a day and sealing with oil/oil sheen.

I will prepoo, shampoo and condition once a week and then seal with castor oil

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
No

I am lousy at taking pics but here is my starting pic.


----------



## janda (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll throw my hat into the ring. Will come back to post my answers and starting picture.


----------



## ycj1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: APL GROW ON CHALLENGE 2011!*



divastyle2010 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> I have been a member of the hair care board since April!!! I have had amazing progress!! those that know me, know I am a cancer survivor, and have came a long way from NL to SL hair!
> 
> So I am starting a challenge(Please remember I'm new to this)this is my first and any help would be grateful!
> ...



I would like to participate as well, but did'nt you mean from the bolded 2011? Just wanted to point that out to you. Also, I would like to congradulate you for being a survivor! Good for you girl. I will post my routine and pics sometime this wk if that's ok! TIA


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

okay thank you see you soon!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

thank you for joining, and you can make it if you believe, i hit shoulder length since my 6 month stretch and relaxed my hair October 10th and I am happy with the results so now I am pushing for APL in April 2011 an this is why I started this challenge!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: APL GROW ON CHALLENGE 2011!*

thank you!!!  What I meant was the challenge starts when everyone posts! maybe I should do a deadline and will continue to APRIL 10,2011. I hope to see you soon!!hhg!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 12, 2010)

So this challenge is only for people who want to make apl by april and not december?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

trying to do it for april, and then if many did not make it by then, we will do a round two,hope that's ok!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 12, 2010)

No prob. I'm sure someone else will start an apl in 2011 challenge.


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 12, 2010)

This is my first "Length Challenge" lol.  I'm a little nervous, but I've always worked better with a specific goal in mind.  

My last relaxer was in October 2009, but I did not learn take care of my hair until my BC on May 31, 2010 (Memorial Day!) and my hair measured 2.5" then.  My hair measured 5" 1 month ago, and I'm very proud of my progress since finding LHCF.  I hope to be APL by my BC Anniversary- May 2011 _(*fingers crossed*)!_

I'm PS'ing in cornrows under a wig now, but I'm taking them out next week and I'll post my pic then.  I hope that's ok!

*What is your current hair length?*
full neck/grazing shoulder (*I think*- I plan to do my 1st flatiron in December for a length check)

*What is your regimen?*
I keep my hair cornrowed (using the Deep Moisture Method) under wigs for 4-6 weeks at a time. I co-wash 2-3x/week & DC weekly. I add honey, castor oil & WGO to my condishes, leave-ins & DCs. I also do an Aphogee 2-step protein treatment every 4-6 wks when I remove my conrows.  Because of past weave/braid abuse, I also massage my edges nightly with a neos[porin/castor oil mix.  I am VERY consistent with my regimen! 

*Do you use growth aides?* NOPE! But I do take a daily multi-vitamin, and I workout at least 5 days/week.

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeesh- I didn't read this one too well.  I thought it was an APL (anytime) in 2011.  Sorry, I know I'm not gonna make it by April.....lol. Good luck to you guys though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not very confident that I'll make APL by December so I'll wish all you ladies luck! you can do it ladies!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 12, 2010)

NikkiQ what did I tell you about that? We are definitely making apl next year! You might as well go ahead and start the challenge (i'm too lazy lol)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2010)

NikkiQ, LaFemmeNaturelle - Maybe a joint effort (2 to 4) people starting the challenge is a possibility? Then it wouldn't be on one person and more manageable. Just a thought.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

I think that a year long challenge would be a bit more appealing to those that are NL or SL and know they won't make APL by the early part of the year. If it was year long then I'd be all over it like white on rice 

LaFemmeNaturelle you know your NG is gonna be APL WAY before I make it anyway lol. My poor little relaxed ends are the only thing helping me reach length goals right now


----------



## janda (Oct 12, 2010)

What is your current hair length?
NL-front/sides SL- in the back

What is your regimen? I cowash almost daily and wet bun. I'll continue to do so until is gets too cold. I wash (with no sulfate poo or an ayurvedic bar) and DC twice a week per Cathy Howse. I do a protein/ moisture DC each time. I also use ayurvedic oils as pre-poos and just did my first henna treatment.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?) Andrew Lessman HSN vitamins, a multi-, and omega 3's. Scalp massages with jojoba/grapeseed oils mixed with thyme, cedarwood, lavender and rosemary. I forget who posted the recipe but it might be in the scalp care thread.

I also didn't realize that the challenge ends in April 2011 but I still want in.








Starting picture-- late September 2010


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 12, 2010)

Sign me up. APL is my ultimate goal!! We can do it!!!

What is your current hair length?
sl

What is your regimen?
I wash every week, protein condition, dc (Cathy Howse). Mostly wear Braids or Twists and sometimes keep under a wig or phony pony. 

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?) mega tek in oil mixture once a week directly on scalp before wash day.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> This is my first "Length Challenge" lol.  I'm a little nervous, but I've always worked better with a specific goal in mind.
> 
> My last relaxer was in October 2009, but I did not learn take care of my hair until my BC on May 31, 2010 (Memorial Day!) and my hair measured 2.5" then.  My hair measured 5" 1 month ago, and I'm very proud of my progress since finding LHCF.  I hope to be APL by my BC Anniversary- May 2011 _(*fingers crossed*)!_
> 
> ...


 
you will make it we all can, I am  extending the challenge, so everyone can join and won't feel discouraged!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> Sign me up. APL is my ultimate goal!! We can do it!!!
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> sl
> ...


 
yes we can do it!! i will be extending the challenge ,


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think that a year long challenge would be a bit more appealing to those that are NL or SL and know they won't make APL by the early part of the year. If it was year long then I'd be all over it like white on rice
> 
> LaFemmeNaturelle you know your NG is gonna be APL WAY before I make it anyway lol. My poor little relaxed ends are the only thing helping me reach length goals right now


 
i am making it an apl challenge till dec 2011


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Divastyle!!

I don't know if you know this, but there is another APL 2011 thread. They aren't accepting anymore people, though, so I want to join this one instead. I'm in the BSL by 2011 challenge, but I got a much needed trim, and I don't think I can do that challenge anymore. It was my first challenge, and I didn't just want to give up on the challenge so I just decided to change my goal. Now, my goal is to have a *full healthy *APL. I'll decide what I want to do from there. I might be able to meet both of my challenges in 2011. 

I will post pics later. I have starting pics in the old BSL thread too.


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 13, 2010)

What is your current hair length?
I have multiple lengths. I'm not trying to be funny either. I want full APL by the end of this.

What is your regimen?
Shampoo, protein treatment, dc every 2 weeks. Hard protein treatment once a month.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
No.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> i am making it an apl challenge till dec 2011


 
oooh all year long now????

LaFemmeNaturelle you down??? I need my buddy with me here


----------



## 30something (Oct 13, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> Hi Divastyle!!
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but there is another APL 2011 thread. They aren't accepting anymore people, though, so I want to join this one instead.


 
There is one? I join a APL class of 2011, but I didn't think that was a challenge ... I been dying to join an official APL in 2011 challenge or months now ...lol


----------



## 30something (Oct 13, 2010)

Count me in

Clarifying every 3 weeks or so
Shampoo and deep condition once a week
Co wash a few times a week
Black strap Molasses once a month
Black tea rinses (1-2) a week
Moisturize and seal frequently
Stretch relaxers 10-13 weeks,

Do you use growth aides?
I use black tea rinses, which make my hair grow faster

Starting at (maybe) Shoulder idk its been while.. picture later


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 13, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> i am making it an apl challenge till dec 2011



THANKIES! We see you are about to be apl in 5 seconds so when you make it, one of us can take over the challenge if you want to leave us lol



NikkiQ said:


> oooh all year long now????
> 
> LaFemmeNaturelle you down??? I need my buddy with me here


 
Yup you know it baby! lol Ill be back to post my info later


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to join but I HIGHLY doubt Ill make it in six months . .


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 13, 2010)

OHHHH ok, I see you moved the date! I want in then! starting pic is in my siggy. I'm getting braids this week so while in braids I'll be DCing and applying braid spray to my hair. Also, when my Hairfinity finally comes in the mail I'll be taking those supplements as well! In addition, Ill be exercising, drinking water, and eating healthier!

HHG!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

@divastyle2010 You are a fighter and hope you realise how blessed you are. Im trying to find the right words to say to you but I just dont know what to say. Anyway thumb ups for you girly

I would like to join this challenge. I had a minichop/trim on 8th Oct so im back to NL. Im hoping to be APL come dec 2011.

What is your current hair length?
NL
What is your regimen?
Im wet bunning at the moment then sealing every night with curl activator plus Avocado oil. Im 2 wks post. 6 wks post i will be under a wig with cornrows 2 weeks on 1 week off until my next relaxer.
I plan relax every 12-14 weeks
Pre poo with hot oils (EVOO or JBCO +Shea butter )
Shampoo nexxus or AOHRS (clarify 2x month with Baking soda on shampoo)
Dcing/steam with AOHRS plus some oil or CPR on relaxer days and 1x monthly
finish with Mizani fulfy or giovanni silk
Protein treatment - redken extreme (every 3 weeks)
leave in keracare or Lacio lacio (I love this one more)
cover with silk headscarf to lightly then
seal with scurl and EVCO or EMU 
I wash every 3-4 days Dcing with every wash but steaming with every other wash.


Do you use growth aides? NO - I want to watch it grow for now 
HHJ ladies


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

i forgot to mention starting pic is no my siggy


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm in! 

What is your current hair length?
SL

What is your regimen?
I keep my hair braided under LFs and half wigs. Cowash 2x week. Shampoo and DC weekly on Sundays. Moisturize with CFCG with an occasional spray of Infusium to keep the moisture and protein balance in check. Bee Mine Growth Serum applied when I can remember. Keep the braids in for 4-5 weeks at a time.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
Yup. BM sulfur based growth serum. Apply directly to scalp between braids and massage into scalp with fingers.


now since I'm in the Hide Your Hair challenge, I can't post an updated pic until the end of the year. I can post the pic I used at the beginning of that challenge if that's kosher.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Rossy2010. I didn't even read the OP. I'm over here thanking God after reading that you are a cancer survivor. I don't even know you but as an aspiring doctor, it hurts me to see my people suffering from diseases and I am so happy that you are not suffering!

Well here's my info

*What is your current hair length?*
My natural hair is about el-nl

*What is your regimen?*
Co-wash 1-2 times a week. Detangle 1-2 times a month. Low manipulation and/or protective styles 24/7

*Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*
Nope just eat healthy, take supplements, exercise, and drink plenty of water.

I will try to take some ng pics this weekend


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 13, 2010)

20Something said:


> There is one? I join a APL class of 2011, but I didn't think that was a challenge ... I been dying to join an official APL in 2011 challenge or months now ...lol


 
I probably got it wrong! I'm still in though.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 13, 2010)

i want in too!!!

What is your current hair length?
I am a little more than SL

What is your regimen?
At this time I am hiding my hair in braids, so I wash condition them on the weekends. I keep them in for 4weeks then take them down and start over again.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
I use Dr. Miracles, Mega-Tek, JBCO, and Sulfur 8.

My starting picture:


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> Jeesh- I didn't read this one too well.  I thought it was an APL (anytime) in 2011.  Sorry, I know I'm not gonna make it by April.....lol. Good luck to you guys though.


 
come back bride I extended the challenge!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> Hi Divastyle!!
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but there is another APL 2011 thread. They aren't accepting anymore people, though, so I want to join this one instead. I'm in the BSL by 2011 challenge, but I got a much needed trim, and I don't think I can do that challenge anymore. It was my first challenge, and I didn't just want to give up on the challenge so I just decided to change my goal. Now, my goal is to have a *full healthy *APL. I'll decide what I want to do from there. I might be able to meet both of my challenges in 2011.
> 
> I will post pics later. I have starting pics in the old BSL thread too.


 
alright!!! thanks for the info and that's fine, the more people the better, I'll add you to the list!hhg~!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> What is your current hair length?
> I have multiple lengths. I'm not trying to be funny either. I want full APL by the end of this.
> 
> What is your regimen?
> ...


 
need your pic!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> oooh all year long now????
> 
> LaFemmeNaturelle you down??? I need my buddy with me here


 
yes, I want everyone to be able to join, hurry tho the start date is next monday!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

20Something said:


> There is one? I join a APL class of 2011, but I didn't think that was a challenge ... I been dying to join an official APL in 2011 challenge or months now ...lol


 
lol!! ok glad your joining!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> THANKIES! We see you are about to be apl in 5 seconds so when you make it, one of us can take over the challenge if you want to leave us lol
> 
> you really think so? man I wish it would be that fast, if I do leave I'll have you take over, but just a thought, I want someone to help run the challenge that was we can keep the thread moving, so you think about that, it is winter n who knows I may get a cold, and don't want to stop the threads progress.
> 
> ...


 ok thanks!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> OHHHH ok, I see you moved the date! I want in then! starting pic is in my siggy. I'm getting braids this week so while in braids I'll be DCing and applying braid spray to my hair. Also, when my Hairfinity finally comes in the mail I'll be taking those supplements as well! In addition, Ill be exercising, drinking water, and eating healthier!
> 
> HHG!!


 
Alrighty!! thanks for joining yes, I moved the date so more people can join. welcome though and thanks for joining.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> @divastyle2010 You are a fighter and hope you realise how blessed you are. Im trying to find the right words to say to you but I just dont know what to say. Anyway thumb ups for you girly
> 
> I would like to join this challenge. I had a minichop/trim on 8th Oct so im back to NL. Im hoping to be APL come dec 2011.
> 
> ...


 
wow, thank you so much for that!!!! also thanks for joining!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm in!
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> SL
> ...


 
yes you can post that pic, and thanks for joining...welcome!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> i want in too!!!
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> I am a little more than SL
> ...


 
you will be apl before you know it!! and welcome!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

here's my old starting pic. I'll post an update in December.


----------



## BKfinest (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello Divastyle I would love to join.

What is your current hair length?
I'm a little pass SL ( currently 11wks post relaxer) 

What is your regimen?
I wash and deep condition every week. I would use any detangling shampoo but I deep condition with either Miss key 10 en 1 or Alter Ego garlic treatment and use NTM or Salerm Reconstructor as a leave in followed by a Rollerset.
I also grease my scalp twice a week with JBCO and apply it to my edges everynight.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
yes, I'm taking GNC Hair, Skin and Nails twice a day. 
I guess the JBCO would be a growth aide as well since it's giving me so much NG.


My starting pic is below.


----------



## Imani (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in! super excited. this will be my first apl challenge. I've had so many setbacks that I've never really gotten to a point where I thought I could make apl. 

I'm transitioning, with about 2 inches of relaxed hair left. 

*Current length*- Layered NL (The back layers are about 4.5 inches long)

*Regimen*- Still tweaking it, I just recently started doing my hair myself and not going to the salon. I wash weekly. 

*Prepoo with EVOO overnight
*Detangle hair wet with oil and conditioner
*Shampoo with Bee Mine Nourishing Shampoo
*DC under steamer (still trying different conditioners)
*Kimmaytube leave in
*Braid and/or twist hair
*Wear half wigs 

I am on a personal no heat challenge. The only heat I use is a hood dryer so my twists will dry faster. I only plan to go the salon 2 or 3 times to get my hair straightened for the duration of this challenge. I may get kinky twist extensions here and there, but I only keep them in for 5 weeks at a time. 

*Growth Aids*- I take a mulitvitamin and 5mg Biotin daily

Pic taken end of September


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to join!! I don't have a start pic as of yet b/c I don't have a way to upload pics but im right below my neck bone.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd be all over this but I have a Twa that's only about 1 inch and it took me 2 years to get to apl. Don't think I'd make it from october to december  GL Ladies!


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to join! I will come back and post my pics and regimen tonight...or tomorrow.


----------



## diadall (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to join this thread.


What is your current hair length?
I am SL about six inches from APL

What is your regimen?
I wash my hair once a week (usually Thursday nights) I am going to start washing with conditioner only unless I think my hair is really dirty.  

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
I take vitamins but not for growth necessarily but for health.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 14, 2010)

Just UPDATING: I got my hair braided AND my hairfinity vitamins finally came today! Time to grow this hair!:superbanana:


----------



## CoffeeBrown (Oct 14, 2010)

I am new to the forums, but please count me in. I am excited to take on this challenge and think I might be able to make it by April. I am about 3 inches short of APL in the back and hope to grow my bangs from just grazing my eyebrows to the tip of my nose by then.
*What is your current hair length?*SL
*What is your regimen?*Currently I am wet bunning, moisturizing with Wave Nouveau and sealing with castor oil. I just switched from flaxseed oil to castor oil, but my fine hair doesn't seem to like it as much, so I will probably switch back to flaxseed oil. 
*Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*Not yet, searching for some inexpensive ones, so if any of you have some recommendations, would love to 
hear from you.


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 14, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> need your pic!



  

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey there!
i'd love to join.
my regimen is wash and DC every week or maybe every two weeks, then style. i'm currently in weaves, but i do wear my hair out more often than not.
i don't use growth aids, just good old exercise and a decent diet. i do take a women's daily multi.
here's a starting pic:


----------



## ClassyDiva (Oct 15, 2010)

What is your current hair length?
NL (left side)/touching  SL (right side) [based off of my hair cut last

What is your regimen?
I keep my hair currently in a sew-in. I take it out after a month. I do a ACV and EVOO wash. Doing a clarifying wash once a month. I use heat such as flat iron, and blow dryer[on days when I do my reggie]. Gonna start rollersetting my hair more often and I also go to the Dominican shop every month for a good DC and blowout.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
Definitely. Currently I am ONLY using Biotin. I got the Spring Valley Super Potency Biotin which is 5 MCG


----------



## Honey-Dip (Oct 15, 2010)

Count me in ladies. I just had several inches cut off due to heat damage, so here we grow again. 

I wear protective styles (puffs, twist outs, buns). I wash with shampoo bi-weekly, co-wash 3 times weekly, deep condition bi-weekly. I use a leave in daily.  I will try to get better about using MT a few times a week. 

My starting pic:


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

BKfinest said:


> Hello Divastyle I would love to join.
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> I'm a little pass SL ( currently 11wks post relaxer)
> ...


 
welcome bkfinest!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Imani said:


> I'm in! super excited. this will be my first apl challenge. I've had so many setbacks that I've never really gotten to a point where I thought I could make apl.
> 
> I'm transitioning, about 2 inches of relaxed hair left. I want to be grazing apl by end of dec 2011.  I plan to wear half wigs, kinky twist extentions, and maybe twists with my real hair when it gets longer.  I plan to straighten maybe two or three times, the first being in february for my day.
> 
> at work on my phone, will update rest of info when I get home.


 
well thanks and please do, you will be added when you have your starting pic! but welcome!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I want to join!! I don't have a start pic as of yet b/c I don't have a way to upload pics but im right below my neck bone.


 
ummmm use your fone or a friends fone or you may have to do the challenge from the sidelines I'm sorry. but u can still update n so on! hhg!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

KnaughtyKurls said:


> I'd be all over this but I have a Twa that's only about 1 inch and it took me 2 years to get to apl. Don't think I'd make it from october to december  GL Ladies!


 
well you can just grow with us!!! the challenge isn't over till dec 2011


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Theresamonet said:


> I want to join! I will come back and post my pics and regimen tonight...or tomorrow.


 
please do, then I will add you to the challenge ty!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

diadall said:


> I want to join this thread.
> 
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> ...


 
WELCOME!!!TY FOR JOINING!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> Just UPDATING: I got my hair braided AND my hairfinity vitamins finally came today! Time to grow this hair!:superbanana:


 
Gurl I'm so excited too!!! my vitamins came today from hairfinity, and I keep my hair braided under my half wigs and braided it on wednesday! I already exercise and use megatek, so I'm ready for more growth!!!

you grow gurl!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

CoffeeBrown said:


> I am new to the forums, but please count me in. I am excited to take on this challenge and think I might be able to make it by April. I am about 3 inches short of APL in the back and hope to grow my bangs from just grazing my eyebrows to the tip of my nose by then.
> *What is your current hair length?*SL
> *What is your regimen?*Currently I am wet bunning, moisturizing with Wave Nouveau and sealing with castor oil. I just switched from flaxseed oil to castor oil, but my fine hair doesn't seem to like it as much, so I will probably switch back to flaxseed oil.
> *Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*Not yet, searching for some inexpensive ones, so if any of you have some recommendations, would love to
> hear from you.


 
well hopefully you do hit ApL in April, but you have enough time because the challenge is until dec 2011!!! and there are some inexpensive growth aides!!! I'm using Megatek, and if you don't know what that is do a quick search in the forums!! u will be amazed and I have came from no hair to shoulder length since april 2010 and I am relaxed , I also just started taking hairfinity vitamins so we will see how that goes!!!but ppl like fatima have had amazing results with them she is from the boards and also posted on the vitamin website!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> View attachment 97453 View attachment 97455 View attachment 97457
> 
> Thanks for adding me!


 
your welcome hhg!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> hey there!
> i'd love to join.
> my regimen is wash and DC every week or maybe every two weeks, then style. i'm currently in weaves, but i do wear my hair out more often than not.
> i don't use growth aids, just good old exercise and a decent diet. i do take a women's daily multi.
> here's a starting pic:


 
thanks for joining!!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Honey-Dip said:


> Count me in ladies. I just had several inches cut off due to heat damage, so here we grow again.
> 
> I wear protective styles (puffs, twist outs, buns). I wash with shampoo bi-weekly, co-wash 3 times weekly, deep condition bi-weekly. I use a leave in daily.  I will try to get better about using MT a few times a week.
> 
> My starting pic:


 
don't worry about the inches you will get there!! stay focused and ty for joining!!


----------



## alshepp635 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would like to join.  

What is your current hair length?
sl

What is your regimen?
Shampoo weekly with Elasta QP Creme conditioning shampoo & DC weekly with Silk Elements Luxury following Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. Clarify 1x monthly with ORS Aloe Rid. Apply leave-in after shampoo and AIR DRY.  Wear braids under a wig.   

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)  Megatek -- applied when I remember.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 15, 2010)

divastyle2010 I hope you don't mind. I posted a link to this challenge in the SL 2010 challenge b/c a few of us were talking about an APL challenge too


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 15, 2010)

I would like to join the challenge..
This will keep me from cutting my hair. lol 
Length: SL

Regime:
wash once a week
Dc
Co-wash once a week
Moisturise every other day
Wear twistout for a week before washing. Twist my hair each night to keep froming tangling at night.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Oct 15, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> well you can just grow with us!!! the challenge isn't over till dec 2011


 Thanks Diva. I think I'll give it a shot. Maybe I'll retain more and actually come closer than I did in my journey the first time. I'm in!

*What is your current hair length?*
Forehead length LOL





*What is your regimen?*
I wash 2x week. I deep condition weekly. I use ayurvedic products since I am in the ayurvedic challenge as well (Amla, Bhrami oil, and Henna). I henna my hair once monthly. I alternate my deep conditions every week with either protein or moisture. I moisturize my hair everyday, nightly either with my PH balanced spritz or Kimmaytubes PH balanced leave in. I seal nightly with my ayurvedic herbs. I protect my hair with hats lined with silk or satin daily since I cannot protective style yet.*
Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*
I use a regular multivitamin, it's a gummy one and chewable, I don't use hair vitamins.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 15, 2010)

oh I'm going to upload..I just meant not right then an there.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 16, 2010)

I'M SO IN!!! Even though I plan on BC sometime next year so I may not make it to APL for 2011

*What is your current hair length?*
SL? Won't know for sure until I do a length check in December

*What is your regimen?*
I DC at least once a week. About once a month. I either co-wash, moisturize and seal or spritz my hair with a water, leave-in, coconut oil mix every other day depending on how my hair is styled. 
*
Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*
Just taking a multi-vitamin which i do very infrequently.

I will post my starting pic once I flat iron in december


----------



## NYDiva (Oct 16, 2010)

Please add me!  I am desperately trying to at least graze APL by April  and be full APL or beyond by December of '11.

*What is your current hair length?*
Shoulder Length

What is your regimen?
Co-Wash with various conditioners 2-4x per week, Shampoo/deep condish 1x per week, and spritz daily with S-Curl

*Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*

Yes, a mega-tek & JBCO mixture, I grease my scalp around 3x per wk,  I also will be adding MT to my hair for 15 minutes then rinsing about once a month.

My starting pic is my siggy!


----------



## 30something (Oct 16, 2010)

Trying to reduce my product rotation.. kicked a few products to the curve ... I'm excited that I'm no longer lurking the dark with what I should use on my hair 
I can just taste APL now 

I just need to learn to put the scissors down, I probably cut a good 3-4 inches since April erplexed


----------



## diadall (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe once a week we could get an APL to come in and guest post.  You know tell us how they went from SL to APL in a year?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> divastyle2010 I hope you don't mind. I posted a link to this challenge in the SL 2010 challenge b/c a few of us were talking about an APL challenge too


 
lol!!!!thank you! and I don't mind


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

alshepp635 said:


> I would like to join.
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> sl
> ...


 ty for joinging !!!hhg!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> I would like to join the challenge..
> This will keep me from cutting my hair. lol
> Length: SL
> 
> ...


 lol!!! no cutting!!nooooooo, but ty for joining!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

KnaughtyKurls said:


> Thanks Diva. I think I'll give it a shot. Maybe I'll retain more and actually come closer than I did in my journey the first time. I'm in!
> 
> *What is your current hair length?*
> Forehead length LOL
> ...


 good ty for [email protected][email protected] you will be there in no time!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I'M SO IN!!! Even though I plan on BC sometime next year so I may not make it to APL for 2011
> 
> *What is your current hair length?*
> SL? Won't know for sure until I do a length check in December
> ...


 thank you!!!! for joining!!! keep us posted!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I'M SO IN!!! Even though I plan on BC sometime next year so I may not make it to APL for 2011
> 
> *What is your current hair length?*
> SL? Won't know for sure until I do a length check in December
> ...


 ok we need some type of starting pic though!!! cause the challenge officially starts tomorrow so you can always update it after that in december!ty!hhg!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> oh I'm going to upload..I just meant not right then an there.


 
ok remember plz the challenge starts on monday, so you do need some type of starting pic.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

20Something said:


> Trying to reduce my product rotation.. kicked a few products to the curve ... I'm excited that I'm no longer lurking the dark with what I should use on my hair
> I can just taste APL now
> 
> I just need to learn to put the scissors down, I probably cut a good 3-4 inches since April erplexed


 
get it gurl, I understand about kicking some products to the curb rlly, you have to use what works!!!gl!!n hhg!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

diadall said:


> Maybe once a week we could get an APL to come in and guest post.  You know tell us how they went from SL to APL in a year?


 
ok this will be your job, you have to find someone from the boards to post their story from sl to apl!!lol!! like a guest speaker!! i love it!!! good idea lol!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^ that sounds cool Hmmmm you might have started a trend, that would be so cool for all challenges.



GOOD LUCK Ladies of the APL Grow on Challenge of 2011 (I like Prizes)


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 17, 2010)

I swear half of you are already APL LMAO


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are my pics!!


What is your current hair length?
between NL and SL

What is your regimen?
My regi is going to the salon weekly and getting wash, rollerset and blowout. I either wrap or flexi rod my hair at nite depending on the style.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
Nope. No growth aides for me.


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in! Thanks for starting this. I have really fallen off of the bandwagon this summer and after deciding to chop off my texlaxed ends in the spring, there is no way I'm even going to come close to reaching APL by this Dec.

What is your current hair length?
NL/SL (nose length in the front)

What is your regimen?
Right now, I'm not doing much. Just washing with Giovanni or Ojon products once every 10 days (I'm in a full weave) and moisturizing my scalp when I remember. I spray my hair sparingly with Jane Carter's leave in daily.  I'll probably stay in a weave until it warms back up. In the spring/summer I co-wash every 2-3 days.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
Right now, nothing. I'll probably get more Megatek in the next few weeks. And I plan to have a steamer by springtime.

ETA: got the steamer and using Sublimed sulfur! I will be purchasing hairfinity vitamins and eating nori seaweed sheets.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is my picture. Its from August 31st. I'll post an updated one in december when I do my final length check for this year.

ETA: New picture as of December 2010


----------



## lettieg27 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi I'm a long time lurker and new member and I would love to join this challenge 2 make my love affair with long hair official; I'm still thinking about my reggie n i will take a starting photo this week


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 17, 2010)

I want to join!!! 

*What is your current hair length?*
SL (relaxed)

*What is your regimen?*
I co-wash 3-4x weekly. I add avocado, EVOO or EVCO to my co-wash conditioners. (I pre-poo with JBCO & EVOO, baggy & under hair dryer) 
DC (Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol treatment, AO GPB, AO HSR or AO Jojoba & Aloe Desert Herb)once a week after doing Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, Giovanni Nutrafix Hair reconstructor or Joico KPak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor. 
When I clarify depending on how my hair feels I use Avalon Organics Lemon & Shea Clarifying shampoo
I don't use direct heat in forms of flat-iron...but I do blow dry using the 'cool' heat setting (on a '3 heat setting' dryer)
I use CHI Silk Infusion to 'seal'
I don't PS always but do wear my silk scarf nightly.
_my regi may not always be this because I alternate from time to time, but the products I use are in my Fotki_

*Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*
I use MT & Glover's Growth Blends 2x/wk but not consistently.
I do take garlic & MSM daily.

Here is my starting pic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This was taken yesterday, air dry wrapped w/ silk scarf overnight.





This was taken 2 wks ago. (I'm 5'3" w/ a long neck & torso)

ETA: another reference photo.


----------



## diadall (Oct 17, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> ok this will be your job, you have to find someone from the boards to post their story from sl to apl!!lol!! like a guest speaker!! i love it!!! good idea lol!!!



Will do!  We start on Monday so I will try to find someone by Wednesday.


----------



## ClassyDiva (Oct 17, 2010)

BKfinest OMG Loving Your Reggie. Where did u buy the JBCO? I have been dyignt o find some and I havent been able. I think I may have found some tonight but Im searching hard here. lol


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 18, 2010)

divastyle2010 how is the Hairfinity going?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> I swear half of you are already APL LMAO


 
lol!!not me I wish!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

EtherealEnigma said:


> I'm in! Thanks for starting this. I have really fallen off of the bandwagon this summer and after deciding to chop off my texlaxed ends in the spring, there is no way I'm even going to come close to reaching APL by this Dec.
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> NL/SL (nose length in the front)
> ...


 
thanks for joining!!!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Here are my pics!!
> 
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> ...


   thank you``


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

lettieg27 said:


> Hi I'm a long time lurker and new member and I would love to join this challenge 2 make my love affair with long hair official; I'm still thinking about my reggie n i will take a starting photo this week


 
the cut off is today sweety so please get your pic  in and answer the questions today, or you can just do the challenge from the sidelines thank you!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

gadgetdiva said:


> I want to join!!!
> 
> *What is your current hair length?*
> SL (relaxed)
> ...


 
your hair looks healthy!!thanks for joining and good luck!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

diadall said:


> Will do!  We start on Monday so I will try to find someone by Wednesday.


 
ok!! thank you!!! diadall!!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> @divastyle2010 how is the Hairfinity going?


 


GURL I'LL LET YOU KNOW COME OUR NEXT PIC UPDATE I JUST STARTED TAKING THEM LAST WEEK! AND PLAN ON TAKING THEM 6 MONTHS, BECAUSE YOU WANT TO GIVE A VITAMIN 3 MONTHS TO GET INTO THE SYSTEM,AND I'M HOPING I GET RESULTS LIKE FATIMA FROM HERE, SHE IS ON THEIR WEBSITE!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> I swear half of you are already APL LMAO


 
PinkyPromise DITTO

I think i have the shortest length here. There is no SL 2011 challenge so Im holding to this one


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My beautiful challengers!!! Today is the day that we say we own APL!! you guys might think I am crazy but even at the college I attend their slogan is graduation begins today!!! I am excited about all that have joined my challenge!! and I am hoping all you ladies will give support, love and advice to everyone who needs it, and just because! Please remember to post once a week, I don't want my thread to die, and I want us to be serious about our hair relationship, this should be our best relationship, because it's important to love you!
So with that said let's do this ladies!!!! 
ALSO:
*
The Challenge is now closed for people to join! If you want to participate from the sidelines that is fine! thanks to all who joined lets begin!!!*!


----------



## Imani (Oct 18, 2010)

..........deleted


----------



## Imani (Oct 18, 2010)

.....deleted


----------



## Imani (Oct 18, 2010)

......deleted


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 18, 2010)

*sniffles* I missed it. Good luck ladies!


----------



## ellcee34 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^me too! hhg, ladies! i'll definitely be participating from the sidelines.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

you guys are more than welcome to participate from the sidelines!!! still post a pic, and answer the questions.... and put sideline challenger on the top in bold!hhg!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Imani said:


> ..........


 
imani keep trying if you can!!!no worries!!! and ladies this is day two of the challenge what are you ladies up too?????


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 19, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> imani keep trying if you can!!!no worries!!! and ladies this is day two of the challenge what are you ladies up too?????


 
I did a protein treatment. I used the Aphogee two step. My hair always feels healthier afterwards, but if I do not DC really well my hair remains... hard. I left the DC on over night.


----------



## NYDiva (Oct 19, 2010)

day 2, trying to figure out what to do with my hair!  bored with the current style, but it's easy.  this morning i am shampooing and doing a 30 min dc, then greasing with my mt and jbco before i head to work.
Hhg ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't have much to report. My hair is up and out of the way in kinky twists for a few more weeks. I am moisturizing and sealing it at least once a day and its feeling pretty good. I am not sure how long I will keep them in because my roots are soooo loose already. I am expecting to learn a lot from this.
--are my ends protected well enough
--will they last 4 weeks if I do it myself
--will my hair matt due to loose roots

I am missing my hair but at the same time glad to have a break.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 19, 2010)

Rossy2010 IKR? They have a SL 2010 challenge on here somehwere but its like 23 pages long and closed so. ..I'm hoping to be Full SL by DEC. I can taste it lol!

divastyle2010 I swear after like 4 days of taking them I have new growth lol. Not alot but enough to be noticeable since I've had these braids in for 4 days! They were tight when I got them done and now I can tug on them and they give!

EVERYONE!!!!!  GO BUY A BOTTLE OF THIS! ESPECIALLY IF YOUR BRAIDED OR HIDING YOUR HAIR!






TRIPLE GRO'S GRO SPRAY IS THE BUSINESS! I had tyzillions last year and I swear when I took them down I had 4 inches of growth from using this!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 19, 2010)

This is a pic of me pulling my new growth. Sucks that you can't see my arm pit or collar bone in the pic for future references but oh well lol


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 19, 2010)

Last night I went back to my old method of doing a wrap set using my CON Argan Oil Wrap lotion which I LOVE because it doesnt make my hair dry and hard. I've got my hair down today at work.  I am thinking of getting some flexi 8 pins to do something diff to my hair when I wear it up (its back in the 80's & 90's again here UGH  or out of my face.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 19, 2010)

*Sideline Challenger*​
*What is your current hair length?*

NL-SL-CBL...I have a head full of layers that I will eventually be growing out,

*What is your regimen?*

Pre-poo with EVCO or Vatika CO
Wash 1x weekly using ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo of Porosity Control Moisturizing 
Cowash 1x weekly using V05 Moisture Milks or Giovanni moisturizing DC
DC 2x weekly with either Silicon Mix, Silk Elements moisturizing treatment, or ORS Replenishing Pack
Moisturize 1x daily with diluted V05 MM 
Seal w/.....Whatever oil I can find that works in the cold weather. Maybe Africa's Best Herbal Oil or Hot Six oil or Wild Growth _moisturizing_ oil or Almond oil or melted Shea Butter.
I protective style in updos/buns most of the week.

*Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)*

Not as of yet...But I will probably start using a mix of WGO and MN later this week. Today I will start taking Futurbiotics Hair, Skin, & Nail vitamins.

_*Here's my starting pic...*_





Excuse the camera-phone pics. I couldn't find the USB to my camera...which is how I ended up late for this challenge.

*I would also like to add that I am 3mos into a stretch and I am going for April 1st  2011 (the day before my b-day) as my next relaxer day.*


----------



## Imani (Oct 19, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> I swear half of you are already APL LMAO


 
Not me! I'm not even SL yet. I got some serious growing to do.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 19, 2010)

This is my latest pic taken Oct. 5.

Happy Growing everybody!!! I'm psing with wigs.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 19, 2010)

I wouldnt be surprised if some of ya'll are at apl by the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if some of ya'll are at apl by the end of the year.


 
What a wonderful Xmas gift. It won't be me but I will be celebrating with anyone who makes it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2010)

I second that LaFemmeNaturelle

There are some seriously close heads of hair in here that are already knocking on APL. I can't wait to see how many people post progress pics in December that we have to kick out  kidding!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 19, 2010)

Heres my starting picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





z

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a picture of the back.. I will take another one with the hair stretch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> This is my latest pic taken Oct. 5.
> 
> Happy Growing everybody!!! I'm psing with wigs.[/QU
> 
> great!! i protective style with wigs too!!!my hair is growing!!gl!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if some of ya'll are at apl by the end of the year.


 
I would be happy if I was by then, but I doubt it!! oh well!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

faithVA said:


> What a wonderful Xmas gift. It won't be me but I will be celebrating with anyone who makes it.


 
your so right it would be a wonderful gift!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> I did a protein treatment. I used the Aphogee two step. My hair always feels healthier afterwards, but if I do not DC really well my hair remains... hard. I left the DC on over night.


 
do you use the moisturizer in the pink bottle with it, it makes it so much easier to work with, and it is by aphrogee!!! thanks for the update!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

faithVA said:


> I don't have much to report. My hair is up and out of the way in kinky twists for a few more weeks. I am moisturizing and sealing it at least once a day and its feeling pretty good. I am not sure how long I will keep them in because my roots are soooo loose already. I am expecting to learn a lot from this.
> --are my ends protected well enough
> --will they last 4 weeks if I do it myself
> --will my hair matt due to loose roots
> ...


 
I think this is an awesome way to learn more about your hair!!! gl!!! and keep us posted!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> Rossy2010 IKR? They have a SL 2010 challenge on here somehwere but its like 23 pages long and closed so. ..I'm hoping to be Full SL by DEC. I can taste it lol!
> 
> divastyle2010 I swear after like 4 days of taking them I have new growth lol. Not alot but enough to be noticeable since I've had these braids in for 4 days! They were tight when I got them done and now I can tug on them and they give!
> 
> ...


 
it;s crazy @ pinkypromise I am seeing growth with these vitamins already my cornrows are loosening!


----------



## CoffeeBrown (Oct 20, 2010)

Good Day Ladies!  I was going to complain about my slow growth when I noticed... I got a lot  of growth last month! In the first pic you can see I had to cut my bangs super short due to damage.  (Was wearing half wig, but not protecting the front) That pic was taken Sep 19th and my bangs were about mid forehead and super straight. The next pic was taken Oct 17th and they are grazing my eyebrows again after being bumped with a curling iron. I am so happy to have my bangs back!

Did not have a real regimen last month other than I was using flaxseed oil to seal my hair after co-washing every other day. 

This might be a good way to show my progress so I will try to remember to post another pic next month. HHG!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

hi ladies!!! castor oil and hair finity vitamins are my new best friends!!lol!!! i see growth already and I relaxed october 10th and I am doing a six month stretch again till april 10th!! After my last stretch (which was my first) this will be something I will be doing till i hit my goal!!! I am currently keeping cornrows in under my wigs and will wash every 2 weeks and dc and pt!! until my 4 or 5th month! then it will 3 weeks till i wash. oh and I only use heat every three months to see my progress!I cant wait till January for our first progress pic! I am also in my finals week for school and on nerve end, so wish me luck ladies and I hope u all are coming along well....


----------



## BKfinest (Oct 21, 2010)

ClassyDiva said:


> BKfinest OMG Loving Your Reggie. Where did u buy the JBCO? I have been dyignt o find some and I havent been able. I think I may have found some tonight but Im searching hard here. lol[/QUOTE
> 
> ClassyDiva sorry it took me so long to respond...I could not log on to the forum for some reason. Anywho Thanks I like to keep it as simple as possible LOL I brought my JBCO from my local Beauty Supply store. I live in Brooklyn and I'm starting to see that almost all the BSS are carrying it now. I hope you find some, It's great!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Im exactly 3 weeks post relaxer today and Im so tired of seeing my hair. I just want the time to fly so that I can have it in cornrows and just give it a break. I have 3 more weeks to go... so mid next month Im having those cornrows installed.
Apart from that Im still  PSing, low manipulation etc. Clarified today and Dced my hair feels so soft and looks healthy.


----------



## BKfinest (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey ladies I'm still washing and deep conditioning every week...applying my JBCO to my scalp and edges..so far so good...OH I decided to bun my hair for the first time today...it was not that bad, I can get use to this.LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi ladies 

Just checking in. Still in my braids. Gonna rock them for 5 weeks(2 more to go) and then just get them redone. I like PSing through my transition. Gonna be 6 months post on Saturday so I'm gonna stick to this reggie for quite a while. Cowashed tonight with my Suave Almond and Shea Butter and will apply my Bee Mine growth serum before bed. Can't wait until December for my length check!!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just checking in and I've been using my wen fig and sweet almond mask weekly. I will be going to the salon to get a roller set and blow out which i also do weekly!


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 21, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> do you use the moisturizer in the pink bottle with it, it makes it so much easier to work with, and it is by aphrogee!!! thanks for the update!


 
I've never used the moisturizer with it. I'm afraid to try new conditioners, because some conditioners just don't work on my hair. I have a sample of it in my hair drawer, so I might use it for a cowash just to see how it is.


----------



## diadall (Oct 24, 2010)

I tried to get a former SL who is now APL or MBL to come and give us some tips or tell us their journey but I haven't found anyone.  Posted a few request in a few threads but no such luck.  Sorry.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> I've never used the moisturizer with it. I'm afraid to try new conditioners, because some conditioners just don't work on my hair. I have a sample of it in my hair drawer, so I might use it for a cowash just to see how it is.


 
good you should try the aphrogee moisturizer with it, that is what it is for!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

it's ok diadall! you should keep trying! we have all the way til dec!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

checkin in!!!

I had my hair cornrowed under my half wig for two weeks!!! and I moisturized/sealed daily! I also applied megatek every other day and took my hairfinity vitamins. I washed today! I work out daily so it was due, I deeped conditioned under my dryer, and rinsed that out and sprayed my motions leave in, I detangled my hair and put 7 braids in to airdry. I am doing a no heat during my 6 month stretch like last time , but this time I am only using heat when I deep condition after every wash,after this dries I am going back to my cornrows and will continue this process till my 6 months and probably stretch my washing after 4 months till every three weeks. 
*
PLEASE LADIES DON'T FORGET TO CHECK IN EVERY WEEK!!! HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL!!*


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 25, 2010)

So I can't remember when my last relaxer was but I think it was sometime in August. I just took my braids down and my hair is like super thick which I love. I'm trying to hold out until December to relax again, but I'm itching to length check!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Although I didn't make it in time for the list I'm in! I see my fam. In here from the sl 2010 challenge. We made it so I would love to continue to grow together.  

What is your current hair length?
Sl

What is your regimen?
 I was wearing wigs, but just switched up to full weaves. Will continue with full weaves until 8/2011. Wash every 10-12 days and dc. Moisturise daily. Regi simple but effective.  

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
 bt or sulfur mix. Vitamins, as well as water & protein intake


currently in a weave but will post pic of my hair before my install.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 25, 2010)

diadall said:


> Maybe once a week we could get an APL to come in and guest post.  You know tell us how they went from SL to APL in a year?




Since I'm not a guest and I'm actually in the challenge, I won't request to be one of the guest posters but I will let you ladies know what I did to get to APL.....later.... too lazy right now.

But I'm braided up right now so nothing much to say about my hair. Will probably keep these in til Thanksgiving.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, I  meant to ask. .

What are the PRIZES???


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 25, 2010)

My hair is in a bun. It continues to feel healthier after the aphogee protein treatment. I'm not doing anything special with it right now, but I did plan on using a temporary color for Halloween party.... since it's before my wash day anyways.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2010)

I missed my hair and my kinky twists were really loose at the root so I took them out - shampooed, DCd and put my hair up in two strand twists. I was bored at work today so I was doing a search and destroy at my desk. I think it got good to me. I went in the bathroom and started chopping the scraggly ends of all of my twists. Because I have soooo much shrinkage in twists you can't even tell they have been cut.

I keep going back and forth whether to do my hair myself or have someone else do it. I am going to call my braider tomorrow and schedule to have box braids put in. I think that is the only way I will let my hair be and grow out of this akward necklength stage.

I'm going to wear a twist out tomorrow and no tellin what for the rest of the week.


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 25, 2010)

faithVA said:


> I missed my hair and my kinky twists were really loose at the root so I took them out - shampooed, DCd and put my hair up in two strand twists. I was bored at work today so I was doing a search and destroy at my desk. I think it got good to me. I went in the bathroom and started chopping the scraggly ends of all of my twists. Because I have soooo much shrinkage in twists you can't even tell they have been cut.
> 
> I keep going back and forth whether to do my hair myself or have someone else do it. I am going to call my braider tomorrow and schedule to have box braids put in. I think that is the only way I will let my hair be and grow out of this akward necklength stage.
> 
> I'm going to wear a twist out tomorrow and no tellin what for the rest of the week.


 
@faithVA 

How long did you keep the kinky twists in? I've always wanted to try them, but after a bad experience with individual braids I was afraid to get them. The individual braids thinned my edges. I was able to regain my thickness, but I didn't want to risk anything like that again.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi ladies! Just checking in. I'm entering week 4 of my braids and still hanging in there. They're doing pretty darn good right now. I'll probably take them out next week and do a nice protein treatment before getting a new set put in. Might looking into BKT but idk. Kinda like seeing my natural curl pattern lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> How long did you keep the kinky twists in?


OffTopic I did them myself so I only kept them in two weeks.  They were really loose. Since I didn't pay to have them done I didn't feel so bad. I loosely cornrow the front and back so there really isn't any pulling on the edges.

I'm going to pay to have the box braids put in that way I won't take them out so fast. erplexed


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 25, 2010)

Checking in! I've been under my half wig for about a week now. I'll probably go for another week before I redo the braids. I'm going to use half wigs as my PS for the fall winter.


----------



## CoffeeBrown (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey ladies, just checking in. Started doing full head baggy overnight every night and I am loving how moist and silky my hair is in the morning.
I have been bunning during the day except for the last couple of days, I did a flat twist out, which looked pretty, (especially pinned up). I did notice some hair in the tub when I co-washed this evening Not a lot, but way more than I am used to seeing lately. I'm not sure if this was what would have come out over the course of two days if I had combed, or if the twist out was not a good choice for my hair, either way I am back to the bun. 
I also added MTG to my regi almost 2 weeks ago, can't tell if it is working for me yeterplexed. If it is, it is making my new growth super soft. Also doing a DC once a week. HHG!


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 26, 2010)

faithVA said:


> OffTopic I did them myself so I only kept them in two weeks.  They were really loose. Since I didn't pay to have them done I didn't feel so bad. I loosely cornrow the front and back so there really isn't any pulling on the edges.
> 
> I'm going to pay to have the box braids put in that way I won't take them out so fast. erplexed


 
Thank you for responding quickly! I think I'm going to try it your way when I hide my hair next summer.... at least for three weeks.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> So I can't remember when my last relaxer was but I think it was sometime in August. I just took my braids down and my hair is like super thick which I love. I'm trying to hold out until December to relax again, but I'm itching to length check!


 
hold out pinky you will get a bigger reward more length!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Although I didn't make it in time for the list I'm in! I see my fam. In here from the sl 2010 challenge. We made it so I would love to continue to grow together.
> 
> What is your current hair length?
> Sl
> ...


 
welcome!!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> Oh, I  meant to ask. .
> 
> What are the PRIZES???


 
PINKY FROM THE MESSAGES I GOT FROM THIS THREAD FROM LONGHAIRCAREFORUM, I CAN'T GIVE OUT PRIZES BUT I WILL JUST SEND THE PERSON WHO FOLLOWS THE RULES OF THE CHALLENGE AND WHOEVER HAS THE MOST PROGRESS FROM START TO FINISH , SOMETHING AS FAR AS HAIR CARE PRODUCTS. SORRY THEY MADE ME CHANGE IT.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> My hair is in a bun. It continues to feel healthier after the aphogee protein treatment. I'm not doing anything special with it right now, but I did plan on using a temporary color for Halloween party.... since it's before my wash day anyways.


 
GREAT!!DID YOU GET TO USE THE MOISTURIZER?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Checking in! I've been under my half wig for about a week now. I'll probably go for another week before I redo the braids. I'm going to use half wigs as my PS for the fall winter.


 
same here!!! that's what I have been doing and my hair has been growin, from no hair since cancer to sl!!!


----------



## NYDiva (Oct 26, 2010)

i'm going to have cornrows done soon and try to leave em in for four weeks, my hair tends to thrive in braids.  so i'll probably get the cornrows done twice, in november and december, then after our length check in january, get singles.   

Happy hair growing ladies! 

Apl here we come!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

For those of you who are relaxed, how long do you wait before you cornrow or boxbraid etc your hairs??

I have been taking care of my hair. low manupulation, absolutely no heat and Im glad I tried aphogee 2 mins and it worked fine ant thank to @JJamiah and all you who use it.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 26, 2010)

Rossy2010 thanks  

Honestly I'd wait at least 8 weeks before putting in any braids to ensure no tension on your relaxed hair.  
I am SOOOOO Happy the Aphogee 2 minute works for you because it is an AWWWWESOME Product.


ALSO I'd love to guest speak sometime  Let me know in my inbox before hand and I will be here. I am nosey anyway  Peeking in on ya'll LOL


----------



## FebeeSigns (Oct 26, 2010)

Just checking in. Have been using my Vatika Oil and I notice no real difference with it compared to my coconut oil . Is it best to use on dry or wet hair? And is Vatika Frosting better than Vatika Oil?


----------



## BKfinest (Oct 26, 2010)

Checking In!!!!!
I'm still washing and deep conditioning with my Alter Ego products..greasing my scalp and edges with JBCO so far so good..I'm loving my new growth.


----------



## janda (Oct 26, 2010)

Checking in. Not too much has changed for me. I cowash 5 days/week and shampoo and DC the other two days. I'm PSing in a bun everyday. I'm think I'm going continue bunning until Christmas.  I am looking for a new moisturizer. I've been using Bee Mine Juicy but I think I may want to try a non-glyercin based product for the winter.  I'm thinking about Bee Mine Luscious. It seems to get good reviews here. I have Jane Carter Daily Nourishing Creme but it is so expensive for the amount of product you get. Any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Imani (Oct 26, 2010)

Nothing new to report. i have been wearing halfwigs for the month of October. And trying out diff products trying to find my staple products/regimen. Still haven't quite nailed it down. I've tried products from almost all of the natural product lines. I will put reviews in my Fotki when I get time. 

For November I'm thinking about kinky twists extensions. I did not like how the fake hair was tangling with my real hair last time I got them, so I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## diadall (Oct 26, 2010)

Just checking in.  I decided to bun for the rest of the year.  I think the only two days I will wear my hair straight (blow dryer and flat iron) are a wedding in November and maybe my birthday in February.  I hope by February to see some REAL progress.

I am using Mane 'N Tail shampoo, conditioner and detangler.  I am looking for a good every day moisturizer if anyone can recommend one.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Still wearing my wigs with my hair braided underneath.


----------



## Imani (Oct 26, 2010)

diadall said:


> Just checking in.  I decided to bun for the rest of the year.  I think the only two days I will wear my hair straight (blow dryer and flat iron) are a wedding in November and maybe my birthday in February.  I hope by February to see some REAL progress.
> 
> I am using Mane 'N Tail shampoo, conditioner and detangler.  I am looking for a good every day moisturizer if anyone can recommend one.


 
Hey! My bday is in Feb too! Thats also when I plan to straighten again. That will be 4 months without heat which is huge for me. 

I like Bee Mine Luscious balanced moisturizer.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> you will make it we all can,* I am  extending the challenge*, so everyone can join and won't feel discouraged!


 
Perhaps you could make that change on the very front page of this challenge. I never understood deadlines set looooooong months before the actual year of the challenges. It just boggles my mind. You are right, many people will get discouraged because of un-necessary premature deadlines. 

Remember we have newbies joining the site just about everyday and are needing support just like everyone else who have been members for a while. Simply put yourself in their shoes and ask yourself how you'd feel if haircare gurus and veterans reject you as a newcomer? I'm not joining, I'm just saying I feel for the newbies when I see this happening. We are all one big family, so let it be a happy one.

I will of course cheer everyone on in reaching their hair length goals for 2011 whatever they may be and remember to enjoy the journey, with the hills and even the valleys. For it's those valleys that teach us what _not_ to do with our hair.

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Perhaps you could make that change on the very front page of this challenge. I never understood deadlines set looooooong months before the actual year of the challenges. It just boggles my mind. You are right, many people will get discouraged because of un-necessary premature deadlines.
> 
> Remember we have newbies joining the site just about everyday and are needing support just like everyone else who have been members for a while. Simply put yourself in their shoes and ask yourself how you'd feel if haircare gurus and veterans reject you as a newcomer? I'm not joining, I'm just saying I feel for the newbies when I see this happening. We are all one big family, so let it be a happy one.
> 
> ...


 
well I appreciate your post, however I did change it on the front page when I posted that, I also understand what it is like to be a newbie i joined in April) however if someone wanted to join  they could from the sidelines. My challenge is from October till December next year, however to join they needed to post a few weeks ago. and if they didn't they are sideline challengers, I won't be doing any changes since everything has been updated. 
thank you for the post though! and Gl TO YOU!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> thank you for the post though! and Gl TO YOU!



Thank you dear.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay...can we get back on track now? I mean really. 

How is everyone doing? Any hair updates for us ladies?


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 27, 2010)

Those braids did me well! My ng is thick!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^yours and mine both! I have a little over 4 weeks worth of NG and I'm keeping them in until I hit the 5 week mark on Tuesday. I'll be getting them done again.

I picked up a 32oz bottle of Mane and Tail shampoo today for $2.99!!!! I wanted the conditioner, but the Walgreens I went to was sold out. I may have to check out another one to see if they have it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm getting box braids put in tomorrow. Perhaps paying someone to do them will keep me from taking them out early.


----------



## diadall (Oct 27, 2010)

Imani

Thanks!  I will look for it Amethyst sista! 



Imani said:


> Hey! My bday is in Feb too! Thats also when I plan to straighten again. That will be 4 months without heat which is huge for me.
> 
> I like Bee Mine Luscious balanced moisturizer.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^yours and mine both! I have a little over 4 weeks worth of NG and I'm keeping them in until I hit the 5 week mark on Tuesday. I'll be getting them done again.
> 
> I picked up a 32oz bottle of Mane and Tail shampoo today for $2.99!!!! I wanted the conditioner, but the Walgreens I went to was sold out. I may have to check out another one to see if they have it.


 
NIKKIQ!!!! right after I read your post about mane and tail I went to walgreens after work and got the shampoo and conditioner!!! thank you!! I am so glad I caught the sale... wow 32oz bottles!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey ppl!! I checked in this week, but any how I am still in cornrows I put in this week after my wash, and plan to keep them in for two weeks and follow my regimen!!however I am having some scary growth over here, it could be the megatek, hairfinity vitamins ,castor oil, exercise and water!!! I however will not be posting any progress pics till january for our first post! I want to wait the 3 months and that way I am half way done wit my new 6 month stretch!!(this is my second time stretching)! I love it so much I will continue till I reach my ultimate goal, Hl! well I just started my new set of classes this week, after my horrid finals week last week, so I will keep in touch although this class requires so much reading!! I am hoping that all you lovely , talented, educated, skilled women will keep the thread going if there happens to be an absence with me!! thank you all!! n lets keep this going!! this will be quite a ride!!


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> GREAT!!DID YOU GET TO USE THE MOISTURIZER?


 
No, not yet. I think I'm going to save it for when I end a long stretch. I have so many conditioner packets that I never use, that will need to be used eventually.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 31, 2010)

Treated my hair to some TLC today and I think it was greatful . Steamed it with motions CPR. Hope everyone is fine


----------



## diadall (Oct 31, 2010)

divastyle2010

I ordered the Hairfinity vitamins Friday night.  Pleas let me know what type of experience you have.


----------



## Imani (Oct 31, 2010)

My shampoo last night was pretty successful so I may keep the steps/products as my regimen and quit experimenting for now. (and quit hurting my pockets trying all these products, lol)


----------



## NYDiva (Oct 31, 2010)

diadall said:


> divastyle2010
> 
> I ordered the Hairfinity vitamins/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

diadall said:


> divastyle2010
> 
> I ordered the Hairfinity vitamins Friday night.  Pleas let me know what type of experience you have.


 
well, I will soon be 4 weeks post nov 10th and I am almost done with my first bottle and I have an inch and a half of hair growth already!! my texture is more wavy than normal and my nails are growing out of control. I am very happy with the progress and hope you enjoy them too! I am doing a 6 month stretch that ends in April and hope to be apl by then or sooner!!! I don't know for sure but the growth is great. I am also using megatek which i've been using for a while  and seeing growth from!!! so far so good!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

hey ladies this is my update for the week and I'll be mia due to school!  I'll try to come back on before the end of the week! I have been taking my vitamins daily, and using my megatek every other day! I am still in my cornrows from last week, and may keep them in for 3 weeks instead of 2. I am experiencing great growth and I am also enjoying the benefits of castor oil. I'll be 4 weeks post nov. 10th and still looking forward to my 6 month stretch!! I will make sure to post pics in January and no time sooner. I hope you guys are doing well Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

NYDiva said:


> diadall said:
> 
> 
> > divastyle2010
> ...


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

Imani said:


> My shampoo last night was pretty successful so I may keep the steps/products as my regimen and quit experimenting for now. (and quit hurting my pockets trying all these products, lol)


 
I know how you feel, I promised myself the only thing I would buy is my relaxers and shampoo and conditioner if I run out. I am using up all my products before I PURCHASE any more. I am a product junkie!lol!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> hey ladies this is my update for the week and I'll be mia due to school!  I'll try to come back on before the end of the week! I have been taking my vitamins daily, and using my megatek every other day! I am still in my cornrows from last week, and may keep them in for 3 weeks instead of 2. I am experiencing great growth and I am also enjoying the benefits of castor oil. I'll be 4 weeks post nov. 10th and still looking forward to my 6 month stretch!! I will make sure to post pics in January and no time sooner. I hope you guys are doing well Happy hair growing!!!


 
How many weeks post relaxer were you when you started corn rowing your hair? How long have you been doing this?? I will be five weeks post end of this week and Im still waiting. I cant say i have a lot of grownt but it should be 1/4" to  1/2" Maybe its time to try some vitamins


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay anything that's giving you guys 1.5" of growth in 4 weeks sounds like something I need to look into!!!


----------



## gadgetdiva (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello all! My new schedule has been hectic on my hair regimen but I will figure it out.  I recently touched up (almost 8 wks post) with a no-lye no mix Soft & Beautiful Botanicals texturizer. It did the trick. I also did an S & D. If I can help it I wont be posting a progress pic til Dec..


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 1, 2010)

I regret ever putting that color in my hair a while back. While its growing out its now at the ends of my hair and I have to dust like every other day to get rid of the breakage! NO MORE COLOR ever! Hopefully my new growth will make up for the dusting. .I'm starting to fight with that too. Still taking Hairfinity and its going good.


----------



## Luscious850 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey ladies! Although I didn't make the cut for the official challenge. I will be here on the sidelines rooting you guys on! I am currently NL and 4 weeks post aiming for 6 months or (16-24 weeks). My goal is APL by March 2k11. I am so excited! Good luck ladies!

BTW PinkyPromise I'm going through the same thing, NEVER again! Just try to keep it moisturized and sealed with an EO to stop the breakage. I found this to work well for me.


----------



## NYDiva (Nov 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay anything that's giving you guys 1.5" of growth in 4 weeks sounds like something I need to look into!!!



I know!  can't wait to try them.  i'm hoping 2011 is the year for crazy growth spurts!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 1, 2010)

Luscious850 I do, but its still broken!!!   I look at old pictures when my hair was all black and it was so much healthier, shinier, thicker, everything! NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Luscious850 (Nov 2, 2010)

PinkyPromise said:


> Luscious850 I do, but its still broken!!!   I look at old pictures when my hair was all black and it was so much healthier, shinier, thicker, everything! NEVER AGAIN!


 
Wow really?? Are you sure it's not the moisturizer you're using? I had the same issue but moisturizing my hair and sealing daily stopped it completely. I was trying to grow out my colored hair gradually cutting off with each relaxer but since I've been babying my ends I will be keeping every inch.

The reason why I asked about your moisturizer is because through this experience I've been able to learn that, with my hair, my regular (not chemically dyed) hair reacts COMPLETELY opposite to my double processed (chemically dyed) ends. It's as if I'm rocking someone else hair on the ends of my hair

It's difficult because I have to treat my ng for what it needs, then I have to treat my regular relaxed hair, THEEEN on top of that my double processed hair..  .. it really wasnt worth it. 

One more question.. when do you usually see the breakage, when dry or when wet?


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 2, 2010)

I mean I moisturize and seal every night so its not really breaking off badly its just the split ends. I dust but I don't want to cut off like half an inch even though I need to


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh and dry to answer your question.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> How many weeks post relaxer were you when you started corn rowing your hair? How long have you been doing this?? I will be five weeks post end of this week and Im still waiting. I cant say i have a lot of grownt but it should be 1/4" to  1/2" Maybe its time to try some vitamins


 
ok well cornrowing is my regie. I wear cornrows under my half wigs or wigs and wash every two weeks, october 10th ended my first 6 month stretch, the longest I stretched before was 3 months. I am on my second stretch  till april 10th and I will be 4 weeks post nov 10th .I normally keep my cornrows in for two weeks, because I use castor oil, megatek and other oils so i worry about build up and I also use eco styler gel later in my stretch for my edges, and i can't seem to keep braids in any longer than 3 weeks because they look so old after a while so I take them down and re-braid them. I seem to get a lot of growth from this method and I also alternate moisturizing shampoo and conditioners one wash and the next wash protein shampoo and conditioner, I always dc and I moisturize and seal daily. I exercise m-f and drink plenty of water and take my vitamins. I hear all that helps with growth!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

NYDiva said:


> I know!  can't wait to try them.  i'm hoping 2011 is the year for crazy growth spurts!


 
yes i love these vitamins they truly work!!!!


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 2, 2010)

Checking in:
Nothing new with me..Still washing and deep conditioning weekly..applying JBCO to my scalp and edges..Hopefully I will have some exciting news to share soon.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

Checking in today ladies 

Braids will be coming out today. First time I'll be seeing my hair since I hit the 6 month post relaxer point. Kinda nervous and excited at the same time to see the progress, but I'll be happy either way.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

The braids are now out and my hair has been babied quite a bit. I'm loving all my NG and it's safe to say that I can claim SL now


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations NikkiQ- It must feel good to hit it and be on your way to APL.

I guess you can't show us any pics because of the hide your hair challenge?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

faithVA

Thanks! Unfortunately, I can't show any length pics. All I have to show are NG pics and that doesn't really give it the full affect. Just 7 more weeks until I plan to flat iron. It's been since July since the last time I flat ironed.  Man that's a long time!


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 3, 2010)

Even though the challenge was extended, I'm still shooting for between Dec-April. I just ordered 5 more wigs and I will be using them throughout the cold months.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The braids are now out and my hair has been babied quite a bit. I'm loving all my NG and it's safe to say that I can claim SL now


 
congrats!! i remember how that felt getting to shoulder length!! great job!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> Even though the challenge was extended, I'm still shooting for between Dec-April. I just ordered 5 more wigs and I will be using them throughout the cold months.


 
wow, i just ordered some more wigs yesterday 5 of them!! psing is the way to grow my hair!!


----------



## Imani (Nov 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The braids are now out and my hair has been babied quite a bit. I'm loving all my NG and it's safe to say that I can claim SL now



I'm going to be the only one left over in the sl challenge, lol. Congrats!

I think my nape and back corners r sl but I have so many layers and said I wasn't claiming it til most of the back layers hit it, which maybe they will by the time I straighten in February. Which means I need to find a 2011 sl challenge. I would start it myself if I weren't already so close to the goal already


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 3, 2010)

I need to relax my hair. My ng is too hard to deal with.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

NikkiQ Congrats!! you must be excited  cant wait to see you progress on our first reveal.
I used to relax every 12 weeks but I want to try 14 to 16 weeks this time.

divastyle2010 thks for the info i do the same as in healthy meals plus exercise plus water. I tried MT but it broke my hair. What about shedding? How much hair do you shed. I tried to weave my hair 4 weeks post relaxer and it gave me a huge setback. I was SL but i had to trim my hair back to NL. So Im trying to be more careful this time but i think i will cornrow next week coz i will be 6 weeks post cant wait..


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> NikkiQ Congrats!! you must be excited  cant wait to see you progress on our first reveal.
> I used to relax every 12 weeks but I want to try 14 to 16 weeks this time.
> 
> divastyle2010 thks for the info i do the same as in healthy meals plus exercise plus water. I tried MT but it broke my hair. What about shedding? How much hair do you shed. I tried to weave my hair 4 weeks post relaxer and it gave me a huge setback. I was SL but i had to trim my hair back to NL. So Im trying to be more careful this time but i think i will cornrow next week coz i will be 6 weeks post cant wait..


 
have you tried just applying mt to the scalp, I normally oil my scalp with evoo or castor and the apply my mt. my hair used to shed a lot, but now i notice shedding only when i am 4 months post, but it's like a few strands. I also realize that moisture and protein balance helped take care of the shedding. i will make 4 weeks post nov 10th and doing my stretch till april 10th that would be 6 months. I hope I answered your question well.hhg!


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 4, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> wow, i just ordered some more wigs yesterday 5 of them!! psing is the way to grow my hair!!


 
Let's be sure to post our pics when we get them and wear them!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

Imani said:


> I'm going to be the only one left over in the sl challenge, lol. Congrats!
> 
> I think my nape and back corners r sl but I have so many layers and said I wasn't claiming it til most of the back layers hit it, which maybe they will by the time I straighten in February. Which means I need to find a 2011 sl challenge. I would start it myself if I weren't already so close to the goal already


Imani I will be joining you in the 2011 sl challenge but i still have hope to be sl come early next year


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!!
I HOPE EVERYONE'S WEEKEND WENT WELL AND I AM READY FOR ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES TO POST WHAT'S BEEN UP WITH YOUR GORGEOUS LOCKS OF HAIR EVEN IF NOTHING HAS BEEN UP!(LOL) ANYWAY, I TOOK OUT MY CORNROWS LAST NITE!! AND WILL WASH TODAY WITH MY MANE N TAIL SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER(TY NIKKIQ FOR THE SALE INFO!) AND I PLAN TO DEEP CONDITION, AND BRAID MY HAIR BACK UP FOR ANOTHER TWO WEEKS, AND I AM NOTICING GREAT GROWTH AND GOT TO SEE IT AND YUP IT'S LONGER. I WILL CONTINUE MY MEGATEK AND HAIRFINITY VITAMINS TILL MY 6 MONTH STRETCH THAT ENDS APRIL 10TH! ANYWHO.... I HOPE EVERYONE IS GR8! ENJOY YOUR WEEK!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have box braids with my own hair. Im using the C & G method so i will have them for a month. I did my first length check and Im impressed with the results. 
Im not using shea butter any more. I have also realised JBCO is a MUST use for my hair so im mixing it with emu oil for the scalp. HOpe you are fine and doing well.


----------



## diadall (Nov 8, 2010)

I have to blow dry and flat iron my hair for a wedding this weekend in Jamaica.  The bride wants everyone to wear their hair straight.  To be honest she should have let me know this when she asked me to be a brides maid and not last week.  I think she is going to be disappointed when I arrive because I am not flat ironing my hair until Saturday morning and after the wedding, it is getting cowashed and put back into a bun.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies, subbing to cheer you on.  HHG.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 8, 2010)

Haven't updated in a while. School and work have been keep me extremely too busy. I've had tests in all my classes all at once and I just recently got promoted to supervisor at work which means more hours  but less me time  I dont know if anybody saw my thread last week where I straightened my hair and I'm finally SL!!! But this week I'm back under my half wig. I'm also on a mission to search for a winter moisturizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## diadall (Nov 8, 2010)

I am going to give this Neutragena Triple Moisturizer a try that I keep hearing about.  



Miryoku said:


> Haven't updated in a while. School and work have been keep me extremely too busy. I've had tests in all my classes all at once and I just recently got promoted to supervisor at work which means more hours  but less me time  I dont know if anybody saw my thread last week where I straightened my hair and I'm finally SL!!! But this week I'm back under my half wig. I'm also on a mission to search for a winter moisturizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## CoffeeBrown (Nov 8, 2010)

diadall said:


> I am going to give this Neutragena Triple Moisturizer a try that I keep hearing about.


 
I just bought the Neutragena Triple Moisture Leave-in for the first time last week and I love it! Not the greatest for wet-bunning, but fantastic if you put it on dry ends. I apply it to my ends a couple of times a day and seal with just a little oil (maybe a single drop), especially if I wear my hair down straight. A little goes a long way.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

hey new!!! how are you??


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Haven't updated in a while. School and work have been keep me extremely too busy. I've had tests in all my classes all at once and I just recently got promoted to supervisor at work which means more hours  but less me time  I dont know if anybody saw my thread last week where I straightened my hair and I'm finally SL!!! But this week I'm back under my half wig. I'm also on a mission to search for a winter moisturizer. Any suggestions?


 
congrats!!!!! welcome to sl hair! and wigs are my protective style too!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> I have box braids with my own hair. Im using the C & G method so i will have them for a month. I did my first length check and Im impressed with the results.
> Im not using shea butter any more. I have also realised JBCO is a MUST use for my hair so im mixing it with emu oil for the scalp. HOpe you are fine and doing well.


 
well I have reinstalled my cornrows but made them smaller(i wear wigs) and since they are smaller I plan on wearing them for a month and keep my scalp clean in the process!!!this will be a first with me, longest I wore any type of braids 3 weeks! and now this will be my method and I will see how it works for me.


----------



## NYDiva (Nov 9, 2010)

i am currently in cornrows with extensions and still using my jbco and mt mix.  haven't had any problems with shedding prior to having the braids put in and am praying there is no setback once i take them out.


----------



## SleepyJean (Nov 9, 2010)

I gave myself a mild protein treatment last night. First, I prepood with a Silk Elements conditioner pak(the one that comes with the box relaxer). I couldn't find the Aphogee moisturizing conditioner.  I think I'm going to prepoo the further I get along with my stretch, because my hair felt better. 

I shampooed with CON.

Afterwards, I applied the ORS replenishing pak with some HOT 6 Oil. My hair felt so soft afterwards. It felt like I DC! Idk if it was the ceramides in the Hot 6 Oil or the fact I prepood, but my hair was noticeably softer.

 Finally, I DC and I'm letting it air dry now.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm really not sure. I try to do at least 3 months but I can't remember when my last relaxer was. I think it was in late August


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello Ladies just checking in:
 I am still doing my weekly Wash, DC and Roller Sets. I'm applying JBCO to my scalp 2x's a week and to my nape and edges nightly. Moisturizing with NTM ( which I am still on the fence with ) I stopped sealing with JBCO it's just to heavy for my ends so instead I'm sealing with Hollywoods Beauty Castor Oil it's waaaaaaaaaaay lighter and keeps my ends Hydrated. It contains Castor Oil, Mink Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E, Jojoba oil, Paraffin Oil and Safflower Oil it smells great and I love it. Just like everything else a little goes a long way.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey ladies, I have not been on here in forever. Here is my latest pic after a much needed cut to take off the rest of my heat damage. This was taken September 18th.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a great hair weekend


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 14, 2010)

This isn't closed is it, I would like in!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey NikkiQ!!!

my weekend was great I went to a natural and relaxed hair show and enjoyed so many styles and enjoyed seeing black women with long beautiful hair, it was great!!! and how was your weekend???


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good Morning!!!!
my beautiful ladies!!! it is time to check in! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and are sticking to their regimen!! I am seeing progress so I am happy!!! also, I am in cornrows and will try to keep them in till dec 8th, 4 weeks! and then I will follow my same routine! I am enjoying my new wigs, and still taking my vitamins! hope you all are well and HHG!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Readyone said:


> This isn't closed is it, I would like in!


you may join as a sideline challenger!!! you still need to follow the posting rules on page 1. I'm happy to have you if you join, and HHG to you!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Im following my regime but i dont know if i mentioned that im not using shea butter anymore. Im now in cornrows (FINALLY) box braids with own hair did not last long . I will be taking some vitamins as from january but Im yet to figure out which ones to go for. I planning to use msm or sulfur as well but all this will be in January. I would like to know how fast my hair grows before I start using any aids.


----------



## diadall (Nov 15, 2010)

I flat ironed my hair for a wedding in Jamaica on Saturday.  Last night when I got back I DC'd and I am now back in a bun.  No more heat for the rest of the year.  I hope I can go to February but my first goal to get to December 31.


----------



## SleepyJean (Nov 15, 2010)

I flat ironed my hair yesterday. I realized  made progress, which is great and surprising. Not a lot, but still. In the past, I only notice growth when a significant amount of time(like at least 6 months) has past, so this is good.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a great weekend. I dropped my honey off at the airport yesterday morning and came straight home to baby my hair. Shampooed with Mane and Tail, DC'd with Silk Elements cholesterol, sprayed down with Infusium leave in for a little protein, let it air dry 90% of the way, blow dried on low heat the rest of the way, greased my scalp and moisturzed NG and ends with Profectiv, and the slicked it down for my phony pony for the week. I'm rockin my lion mane today lol


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmm, something is not allowing me to post.  I will in a sec!


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 15, 2010)

What is your current hair length?
NL/SL. I will see once i take my sew in down on Dec 7th.

What is your regimen?
I keep my hair braided, either with braids or a sew in, every two or three months. I wash my hair every two weeks, followed up with a deep conditioner, I air dry. I do protein treatments after I take my braids down with Aphogee. I also moisturize and seal my hair daily with s-curl, Infusium, and ORS Olive Oil moisterizer. I try to workout 3 days a week, and eat healthy.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
yes, Megatek, even though I may have to order more.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 15, 2010)

My starting pic is in my siggy!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just checking in. I've been in braids for the past 3 weeks and I miss my hair! I've been washing in the braids weekly with diluted shampoo and I'm finally getting ready to take the braids out. I'm going to wear braidouts everyday until next week when o straighten for thanksgiving. Can't wait to finally do my first official length check since my last relaxer. Happy hair growing everyone!


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 15, 2010)

I am still in braids under wigs. I think I'm becoming addicted to wigs. I have 5 new ones and trying to reinvent the old ones.


----------



## lea86111 (Nov 16, 2010)

can i still join? If so these are my answers.

What is your current hair length?
i'm claiming SL 

What is your regimen?
i don't really have one, but let's see.  I shampoo whenever i feel like my hair needs it with ors creamy aloe.  I prepoo with some conditioner i don't care too much for.  I cowash maybe like, 3+ times a week with either mane n tail conditioner or a moisturizing con (right now gvp conditioning balm) and follow up with roux moisture recovery.  To moisturize i use qb aohc.  I'm wigging it out right now.

Do you use growth aides?(if so what and how?)
nope

starting pic is the 2nd pic in my siggy.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> I am still in braids under wigs. I think I'm becoming addicted to wigs. I have 5 new ones and trying to reinvent the old ones.


thanks for joining me!! I am an addict to wigs also!lol! welcome to the club!hehehe!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

lea86111 said:


> can i still join? If so these are my answers.
> 
> What is your current hair length?
i'm claiming SL
> 
> ...


yea u may join!! but u will be a sideline challenger. just keep up with the rules of the challenge and ty for joining.HHG!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in. I've been in braids for the past 3 weeks and I miss my hair! I've been washing in the braids weekly with diluted shampoo and I'm finally getting ready to take the braids out. I'm going to wear braidouts everyday until next week when o straighten for thanksgiving. Can't wait to finally do my first official length check since my last relaxer. Happy hair growing everyone!


gl with your length check I know your doing great!!!HHG!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Readyone said:


> My starting pic is in my siggy!


Welcome to the challenge!!!ty for joining!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I had a great weekend. I dropped my honey off at the airport yesterday morning and came straight home to baby my hair. Shampooed with Mane and Tail, DC'd with Silk Elements cholesterol, sprayed down with Infusium leave in for a little protein, let it air dry 90% of the way, blow dried on low heat the rest of the way, greased my scalp and moisturzed NG and ends with Profectiv, and the slicked it down for my phony pony for the week. I'm rockin my lion mane today lol


glad u had a good weekend!! and doesn't it feel good to baby your hair???lol!!! keep up the good work you know your my wing WOman! you've been helping things move along and I thank you!!!HHG!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

diadall said:


> I flat ironed my hair for a wedding in Jamaica on Saturday.  Last night when I got back I DC'd and I am now back in a bun.  No more heat for the rest of the year.  I hope I can go to February but my first goal to get to December 31.


good idea take it one step @ a time!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 16, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> glad u had a good weekend!! and doesn't it feel good to baby your hair???lol!!! keep up the good work you know your my wing WOman! you've been helping things move along and I thank you!!!HHG!


 
awww I'm a wing woman??? that's awesome! lol


----------



## lea86111 (Nov 16, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> yea u may join!! but u will be a sideline challenger. just keep up with the rules of the challenge and ty for joining.HHG!



thanks, what's a side line challenger?


----------



## Imani (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been trying to do no heat for at least 4 months, I almost broke down and pressed my hair for a wknd trip I have coming up, but i talked myself out of it.  I am super tired of my current half wig, and will be making some new ones soon. I'm thinking about a kinky straight texture.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> awww I'm a wing woman??? that's awesome! lol


yes very awesome!!!lol!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 17, 2010)

lea86111 said:


> thanks, what's a side line challenger?


meaning , that you came after the challenge has started, so you will not be added to the challenger list, but you can still participate from the sidelines.


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 17, 2010)

checking in ladies...Still sticking to my Reggie. I stopped moisturing with NTM for some reason my hair still feels dry no matter how much I use my hair drinks it up. So now I'm using HE Long Term Relationship so far so good. Since I learned how to make the perfect bun last week (thanks youtube) I have been a bunning fool. LOL  Also I purchased a applicator bottle for my JBCO it's easier to grease my scalp with the pointy tip!


----------



## NYDiva (Nov 17, 2010)

hey ladies!

I've been in cornrows with exts. For about 3 weeks and i'm sooo tempted to take them out this weekend, but will wait til after thanksgiving.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

Go ladies, go ladies!!!


----------



## janda (Nov 17, 2010)

Just checking in. Haven't posted in awhile. Nothing new to report. I'm still PSing under a phony pony just about every day. I'm co-washing most days and shampooing/ DCing twice a week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

Any holiday hair plans ladies??


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 18, 2010)

I am still in my sew in and it needs to come out.  But I will hold on until Dec 7th, then its either bunning or braids afterwards, all depending how long my hair is.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 21, 2010)

Still under my half wig. I havent gotten sick of it yet, I actually enjoy the fact knowing my hair is protected and it still looks good.

Question for transitioners - Are you all planning on BCing in 2011 and still making APL? Or are you not cutting your ends in 2011? I'm hoping to BC sometime in 2011 and still make APL by December. I will be 21 months post by December 2011 and should be APL natural by then too.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 21, 2010)

Just checking in to say I took out my sew in and will be getting braids tomorrow.  It looks my hair has grown a little bit, but I am looking for something major.  Braids will at least allow me to moisturize like crazy.  I also plan to be using sulfur with my braids.


----------



## pringe (Nov 21, 2010)

Aww maN! I missed this!! I wanted to join but I'm supporting you guys from the sidelines and giving support all the way! 

Ladies, be postive. Envision yourself with the hair u want swinging !! lol 
When u get discouraged, Press on!
Do NOT give up, Do NOT fall off ur regimens for more than a day and Please stay focused!

If you can continue to be positive and see yourself there you will get it!!!!

Happy growing!


----------



## Imani (Nov 21, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Still under my half wig. I havent gotten sick of it yet, I actually enjoy the fact knowing my hair is protected and it still looks good.
> 
> Question for transitioners - Are you all planning on BCing in 2011 and still making APL? Or are you not cutting your ends in 2011? I'm hoping to BC sometime in 2011 and still make APL by December. I will be 21 months post by December 2011 and should be APL natural by then too.



I only have 1.5 inches of relaxed hair left so I don't think it will hurt my chances of making apl . I wasn't really planning on bcing. I will just probably gradually trim them off. 



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 21, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Still under my half wig. I havent gotten sick of it yet, I actually enjoy the fact knowing my hair is protected and it still looks good.
> 
> Question for transitioners - Are you all planning on BCing in 2011 and still making APL? Or are you not cutting your ends in 2011? I'm hoping to BC sometime in 2011 and still make APL by December. I will be 21 months post by December 2011 and should be APL natural by then too.


 
My BC date is sorta up in the air. I make a year in April, but do not plan on cutting until I hit the 18 month mark in October. I'm not too sure on if my NG will make it to APL by then lol. It's at NL right now and I'm 7 months so it really depends on if I have a freakish growth rate for the next year or so.


----------



## diadall (Nov 21, 2010)

I am finding someone to give me those prairie cornrows today.  I am going to wear them to work Monday-Wednesday.  I am hoping they are professional enough for me to wear, I don't have to go to our state capitol building this week and most of my associates will be out of town already.  If I like them on me I am going to ask her to do them again.


----------



## SleepyJean (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm tired of bunning. My hair has retained length, but I am so tired of this bun. I'm going to give myself another aphogee protein treatment before TG, then it's relaxer time. No more bunning. I want my hair to swing again.


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 21, 2010)

@Divastyle2010 I just bought three more wigs!!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

NYDiva said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> I've been in cornrows with exts. For about 3 weeks and i'm sooo tempted to take them out this weekend, but will wait til after thanksgiving.


you did better than me, I was trying to keep my cornrows in for 4 weeks, but i am so use to washing them and dcing after two weeks, I took them down, and man whoa a lot of growth so , I am going to keep doing what i am doing. but good luck to you and happy hair growing.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> @Divastyle2010 I just bought three more wigs!!!!


gurl me too!! hairsisters, and a few other sites were having sales and i also bought two off ebay, I normally stock up around this time. My hair loves me when I am under wigs!lol!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> I'm tired of bunning. My hair has retained length, but I am so tired of this bun. I'm going to give myself another aphogee protein treatment before TG, then it's relaxer time. No more bunning. I want my hair to swing again.


yes give yourself a break from it, and then go back to it.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

pringe said:


> Aww maN! I missed this!! I wanted to join but I'm supporting you guys from the sidelines and giving support all the way!
> 
> Ladies, be postive. Envision yourself with the hair u want swinging !! lol
> When u get discouraged, Press on!
> ...


thank you !thank you! your so right, and you can join also, just follow the rules, I am not adding anymore challengers but it doesn't mean you can't participate!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello my beautiful hair growing ladies!!!! I am just checking in, and I hope that all of you are doing well! I had cornrows in for two weeks and tried to make it to 4 but couldn't ! I think it is easier to keep them in for me, when I am closer towards the 4 or 5 month of my stretch because I don't like to bother my new growth However, today is wash day, I plan on dcing, and doing a protein treatment. So I am excited, then it's back to cornrows and back to rocking my wigs!!!I am also getting faster growth and its all because of working out, taking my hairfinity vitamins daily, megateking every other day, and moisturizing and sealing daily. Oh an my hair is loving castor oil!


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Ladies just checking in... Yesterday I posted a thread saying that I felt like quitting because I was not seeing any progress but with the encouragement from so many ladies I decided to stick to it. So with that being said, I'm still sticking to my reggie and starting to Bun more often. I will post pics in January to compare to my starting pic. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## janda (Nov 22, 2010)

BKfinest said:


> Hello Ladies just checking in... Yesterday I posted a thread saying that I felt like quitting because I was not seeing any progress but with the encouragement from so many ladies I decided to stick to it. So with that being said, I'm still sticking to my reggie and starting to Bun more often. I will post pics in January to compare to my starting pic. Thanks again ladies!


 
I'm glad you are feeling better about your hair journey. Grow on!

...off to check out the small waist, big bootie challenge you're in. I need help.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm checking in! Been busy but still maintaining my regimen. I will post a better pic in afew wks


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 22, 2010)

I need to be checkin that small waist/big booty challenge out too


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 22, 2010)

janda said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better about your hair journey. Grow on!
> 
> ...off to check out the small waist, big bootie challenge you're in. I need help.



Thank you and come on over


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I need to be checkin that small waist/big booty challenge out too


come on over NikkiQ


----------



## diadall (Nov 22, 2010)

@gadgetdiva

I remember when were excited that you were on the numbers of your shirt and now you are just past 3!  Great growing.  Any secrets?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 22, 2010)

gadgetdiva said:


> I'm checking in! Been busy but still maintaining my regimen. I will post a better pic in afew wks




Your hair looks really good! You'll probably be APL by the beginning of 2011!


----------



## janda (Nov 22, 2010)

@gadgetdiva, your hair looks great. It's definitely growing! You'll be APL before you know it.

@miryoku, I've been meaning to tell you that I like your bun.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Im still in my cornrows and doing fine. I will be taking them down on friday. I think Im making good progress


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

gadgetdiva said:


> I'm checking in! Been busy but still maintaining my regimen. I will post a better pic in afew wks


oh wow!!!your growth is amazing you are doing wonderful!!! that pic just brought me more motivation, I hope I get to apl soon before the challenge ends, By the looks or your hair you'll be there in no time!!! please we want to know your secrets!!!lol!


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 23, 2010)

gadgetdiva said:


> I'm checking in! Been busy but still maintaining my regimen. I will post a better pic in afew wks


 Your hair is beautiful...keep up the good work.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

Ladies, ya'll seem to be doing so well!!! Onward and upward to APL!!!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cheering you ladies on.  I know you'll make your goals.  HHG.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm feeling the urge to buy a new wig!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 23, 2010)

janda said:


> @gadgetdiva, your hair looks great. It's definitely growing! You'll be APL before you know it.
> 
> @miryoku, I've been meaning to tell you that I like your bun.




Thank You!! Right now I feel like my bun is just alright, but I want the biggest stupidest bun possible. Hopefully one bigger than my head.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 23, 2010)

Got my braids in and I they are pencil thickness. I think i will be doing a personal crown and glory method.  I hope to keep these in by Feb of next year, so that leaves 3 full months.  It took the braider 3 hours which was a record.  I hope to be full SL by feb.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 23, 2010)

Good luck on this challenge.  I willparticipate and cheer you guys on from the sidelines.
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I need to start looking into another sulfur based product. Bee Mine is okay but I wanna venture out and check on a few others. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 24, 2010)

checking in....


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^ummm lady...you're APL!!!! why aren't you claiming it?? I'd be screaming it from the roof top lol


----------



## diadall (Nov 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I need to start looking into another sulfur based product. Bee Mine is okay but I wanna venture out and check on a few others. Any suggestions ladies?



I ordered the sublimed sulfur and got it on Monday.  It looks like a little goes a very long way.  I am still trying to figure out how I will incorporate it into my reggie.  I am product rich and knowledge poor.  

I am trying to find a reggie but every time someone recommends something I go out and purchase it.  Now I have tons of stuff that I never had before.  I haven't been to Sally's in years but I have gone 2 in the last two weeks.  

Anyway, all that to say sublimed sulfur is another option.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 24, 2010)

@NikkiQ lol i wanted too, but i figured i needed to show the picture first to have proof that i was  now i will be screaming thanks!   


I'M NOW APL, BSL HERE I COME!!!!


----------



## janda (Nov 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I need to start looking into another sulfur based product. Bee Mine is okay but I wanna venture out and check on a few others. Any suggestions ladies?


I was thinking about ordering Bee Mine sulfur during the BF sale. Would love to know your thoughts on the product-- what's lacking? What are you going to try? I think I want to take the sulfur plunge but not sure of which product to use.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

janda said:


> I was thinking about ordering Bee Mine sulfur during the BF sale. Would love to know your thoughts on the product-- what's lacking? What are you going to try? I think I want to take the sulfur plunge but not sure of which product to use.


 

Bee Mine is a good first step into sulfur products b/c it's not too overpowering. I've used it since about July and I've seen results. I think I just want that extra umph. I want that tingle when you put it on lol. BM doesn't have that.


----------



## janda (Nov 24, 2010)

@NikkiQ- Thanks for the info. What are you going to try next? Have you ordered the sublimed sulfur NJoy has been using?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats on APL! I can't wait to join you! Yayyyyyyy! Enjoy it n keep doing what ur doing!


ms.tatiana said:


> checking in....


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I need to start looking into another sulfur based product. Bee Mine is okay but I wanna venture out and check on a few others. Any suggestions ladies?


I echo that


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2010)

to you ms.tatiana!!!! APL is such a big feat!!!

@NikkiQ (and the other ladies interested), I use Boundless Tresses by our very own Sparkling Flame. I have in the last 9 weeks of the year begun using it consistently and I am hoping for great results!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 25, 2010)

janda said:


> @NikkiQ- Thanks for the info. What are you going to try next? Have you ordered the* sublimed sulfur* NJoy has been using?


 


Janet' said:


> to you ms.tatiana!!!! APL is such a big feat!!!
> 
> @NikkiQ (and the other ladies interested), I use *Boundless Tresses* by our very own Sparkling Flame. I have in the last 9 weeks of the year begun using it consistently and I am hoping for great results!


 
I've been hearing lots about both of those. I mean how can you deny the results that NJoy has had.


----------



## Imani (Nov 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Bee Mine is a good first step into sulfur products b/c it's not too overpowering. I've used it since about July and I've seen results. I think I just want that extra umph. I want that tingle when you put it on lol. BM doesn't have that.



I just tried the Bee Mine serum. I ordered a sample size. I like it so far. For me, it definitely did tingle when I put it on my scalp. And even over the fruity scent u can still smell the sulfur in it. 

I used MTG back in the day. Straight up, no chaser. Picked it up straight from the horse supply store and onto my scalp. lol.  So I was thinking the Bee Mine was gonna be weak. But to me it seems to be a decent amount of sulfur in it. I don't want to deal with the smell and messiness of MTG, so for now I'll just stick to the Bee Mine and see how that works out before I whip out the big guns again.  I don't use sulfur all over my head, just on a small trouble spot in the back.


----------



## janda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just ordered my Bee Mine serum. I like her other products so I hope I have good results.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 26, 2010)

My SO has never seen my hair straightened and down because I only straighten it for length checks and wash it back out the next day or put it in a bun after I take pics. He only ever sees my hair braided up under a wig or bunned and he doesn't believe me when I tell him my hair is little past my shoulders. He thinks I never wear my hair down because "I dont have any hair" as he puts it.  I showed him pictures of my hair back in july and where it is now and he was speechless.  I know this has nothing to do with progress really. Just a fun little story.

HHG!!!


----------



## Imani (Nov 26, 2010)

My trouble spot (layer of hair right above my nape) is now at the bottom of my neck, which was one of my goals for 2010. Yay! When I first got my hair cut back in April, it was like two inches long and wasn't even long enough to touch my neck at all.

My goal to make SL is April 2011, but now I'm kinda thinking I might be able to make it for my next length check in February.


----------



## janda (Nov 28, 2010)

We took our family Christmas picture today and I decided to straighten my hair. Here are some pictures.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^Looking good janda!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> Congrats on APL! I can't wait to join you! Yayyyyyyy! Enjoy it n keep doing what ur doing!


wonderful!congrats!


----------



## diadall (Nov 30, 2010)

So its not even 2011 and we already have a graduate.  

I am not going to straighten my hair anymore this year.  I flat ironed my hair for a wedding a few weeks ago.  (It did not stay straight in the Jamaica heat) but this is what I have right now and will report some progress in February.




PS, challengers:

Look out for those haters. I had my first one last night.  It is someone I am planning on cutting out of my life anyway.  But when she asked me why I wasn't wearing my hair down anymore I explained to her that I wanted to retain my length so it will be longer, she asked, "does your hair grow?"  She said she asked because she has never seen me with long hair.  I explained to her that my hair was short by choice and now I want a change.  

You will have haters.  People who will try to make you feel like you cannot achieve the length you want.  My advice is that when you get around them don't talk about hair.  Even if they bring it up.  

How did I stop my hater?  I began talking about a topic I know she didn't want to discuss and she shut up.  I started talking about how much I liked someone I know she can't stand.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

GOOD TUESDAY LADIES!!! lol!!! I am sorry I didn't post monday, I have been so busy with school and wrapping up the last few weeks to start my next classes, but anyway I am still braided in cornrows under my wigs and plan to keep them in for 4 weeks for real this time. I purchased some phony ponies to start my bun challenge. I plan on bunning after I take these cornrows out in 3 more weeks. I plan to do this till april my 6 month stretch would be over by then and that way I can see if bunning is for me. I will continue to wash bi-weekly and dc and moisturize and seal daily. I hope everyone is well and Nikkiq thanks for keeping the thread moving. I hope that I get some more growth soon. I feel obsessed! lol!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 30, 2010)

^^No need to thank me. I'm just making sure we keep this thread fresh and encourage everyone to do well 

I have 8 wigs on the way one of these days and I can't wait! I already have a good collection going on, but these will help me get through the rest of my transition next year. I can't wait until my hair is long enough to be able to bun without rocking my faux bun that I bought earlier this year lol


----------



## janda (Nov 30, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> GOOD TUESDAY LADIES!!! lol!!! I am sorry I didn't post monday, I have been so busy with school and wrapping up the last few weeks to start my next classes, but anyway I am still braided in cornrows under my wigs and plan to keep them in for 4 weeks for real this time. I purchased some phony ponies to start my bun challenge. I plan on bunning after I take these cornrows out in 3 more weeks. I plan to do this till april my 6 month stretch would be over by then and that way I can see if bunning is for me. I will continue to wash bi-weekly and dc and moisturize and seal daily. I hope everyone is well and Nikkiq thanks for keeping the thread moving. I hope that I get some more growth soon. I feel obsessed! lol!


 
Welcome to the world of buns. I've been bunning under a phony pony since June and I'm going to stick with it at least until Spring.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^No need to thank me. I'm just making sure we keep this thread fresh and encourage everyone to do well
> 
> I have 8 wigs on the way one of these days and I can't wait! I already have a good collection going on, but these will help me get through the rest of my transition next year. I can't wait until my hair is long enough to be able to bun without rocking my faux bun that I bought earlier this year lol


yeah I have been stocking up also! I got 5 wigs at first then, I bought 9 more, and I already have a nice collection, but wanted styles for the winter, summer and spring, and I also got some ponies that are absolutely beautiful and realistic. I cant wait 3 more weeks till I start bunning!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have just ordered three wigs and they will take forever before i get them. Anyhow. I have braided my hair and will keep the braids for the next 6-8 weeks(I hope i can go this far). Im using the crown and glory method which means i will be giving them a touch up every two weeks. Im so excited that its easier to oil my hair and im giving it the vacation it asked for


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

Where are you ladies ordering your wigs from??


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 1, 2010)

@NikkiQ are you wearing half wigs also? What type of wigs are you getting to blend with your hair while transitioning? I am rocking LaJay half wig right now and it looks like natural hair but I really want to try other half wigs that I could use without using heat to blend the textures.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 1, 2010)

Checking in from the sidelines.  I am in braids and I hope to be wearing these until end of Jan, beginning of Feb.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm aiming for APL too. If I don't get it this year, then hopefully next year I'll definitely be there . Good luck to you all


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> @NikkiQ are you wearing half wigs also? What type of wigs are you getting to blend with your hair while transitioning? I am rocking LaJay half wig right now and it looks like natural hair but I really want to try other half wigs that I could use without using heat to blend the textures.


 
I've only worn one before- Evony by Outre. She's big, curly and cut in layers so the shorter pieces up top actually flopped down like bangs. No blending needed lol. I did order 2 new halfies that I'm waiting to get. Tampa Girl by Freetress and 7065 (I think) by Sensationnel. They're both more of a wavy texture so I'll probably do a braid out or flat twists to blend it in. How are you blending yours?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I've only worn one before- Evony by Outre. She's big, curly and cut in layers so the shorter pieces up top actually flopped down like bangs. No blending needed lol. I did order 2 new halfies that I'm waiting to get. Tampa Girl by Freetress and 7065 (I think) by Sensationnel. They're both more of a wavy texture so I'll probably do a braid out or flat twists to blend it in. How are you blending yours?




I've been flat twisting the parts left out. I've been able to do A LOT of different styles with it. I should probably start taking pics of the different styles, but I'm SO lazy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

^^Now you KNOW we like pics! Bad Miry!!! 

What other halfies were you thinking of getting?


----------



## gadgetdiva (Dec 1, 2010)

diadall said:


> @gadgetdiva
> 
> I remember when were excited that you were on the numbers of your shirt and now you are just past 3!  Great growing.  Any secrets?



Thank you! I know!!! Its taking off! I'm trying to keep up my regimen but weather changes is throwing me off. No secrets 3x/wk I use the JBCO on my scalp w/ a bit of Glovers Herbal blends (brown tube), saran wrap and sit under dryer for 45 min then co-wash. I use a light protein (SAA) added to my leave-ins. Nightly I've found the Shea Moisture Curl smoothie on my ends sealed with CHI Silk Infusion to work wonders not weighing it down.
I DC 1x/wk, and protein treatment 1x/mth.



Miryoku said:


> Your hair looks really good! You'll probably be APL by the beginning of 2011!


I hope so...I know my hair is growing but it seems my armpits are moving I tried the towel test I know on the shirt the the 5 mark is APL for me...I've been losing weight so I'm wondering if that will change.



janda said:


> @gadgetdiva, your hair looks great. It's definitely growing! You'll be APL before you know it.
> 
> Thank you! I hope so!!
> 
> @miryoku, I've been meaning to tell you that I like your bun.





divastyle2010 said:


> oh wow!!!your growth is amazing you are doing wonderful!!! that pic just brought me more motivation, I hope I get to apl soon before the challenge ends, By the looks or your hair you'll be there in no time!!! please we want to know your secrets!!!lol!


Thank you! Grow on girl! Grow on! You can do it. I know my family is shocked to see this much hair on my head, they hadn't seen it this long since I was a little girl (it was longer then)



BKfinest said:


> Your hair is beautiful...keep up the good work.



Thanks lady!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Now you KNOW we like pics! Bad Miry!!!
> 
> What other halfies were you thinking of getting?



 I know, I know. I've been really lazy with posting as well. I've been doing a lot of lurking. I'm going to start taking some and start posting them... in one of these threads...

I'm not sure which ones I want to get.  I'm also not sure about ordering them offline. I got LaJay from my local BSS.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

I think LaJay is SO cute! My Evony looks very similar to it...just as big too lol. I can see you with a loose wave look. It'll be really easy for you to blend with your natural texture.


----------



## Imani (Dec 1, 2010)

So I said I wasn't going to straighten until February but I have a professional conference I'm attending next week, so I think I'm going to straighten out just the front and do a straight half wig (I've been wearing kinky curly textured half wig I made for the past couple of months).  I'm going to make one from Halley's Curls Relaxed Gentle Wave. My order should be here tomorrow so I can go ahead and get started. 

I'm also looking for some more textured hair to make a wig from. The hair I have now gets so big, and I ended up starting to just pull it back. So I'm looking for some hair that is looser and won't get as big. I saw someone do a twist/curl on Bobraz and it was really pretty.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Where are you ladies ordering your wigs from??


I get mine from ebay, hairsisters.com, bestwigoutlet.com,amazon and other online places there are many. I don't have a beauty supply near me so I have to order online.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> I get mine from ebay, hairsisters.com, bestwigoutlet.com,amazon and other online places there are many. I don't have a beauty supply near me so I have to order online.


 
bestwigoutlet.com??? I'm gonna have to try that one out!


----------



## diadall (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder if Hairfinity and sprirulina haven an affect on under arm hair growth because   its a little bit more than normal.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

diadall said:


> I wonder if Hairfinity and sprirulina haven an affect on under arm hair growth because  its a little bit more than normal.


 

I think I saw a thread started by NJoy where she mentioned having "too much hair" and she didn't mean on her head . I think her sideburns started to get a little bit more noticeable compared to the peach fuzz we all have. Not sure what she took though, but I'm sure anything that promotes hair growth will help promote growth...*whispers* everywhere erplexed


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> bestwigoutlet.com??? I'm gonna have to try that one out!


yes you should, it's a nice site.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I saw a thread started by NJoy where she mentioned having "too much hair" and she didn't mean on her head . I think her sideburns started to get a little bit more noticeable compared to the peach fuzz we all have. Not sure what she took though, but I'm sure anything that promotes hair growth will help promote growth...*whispers* everywhere erplexed


your not lying,  the hair I didn't notice was darker,and the hair on my body is growing fast, I hope the hair on my head is enjoying it also.lol!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

Checking in:
Gdm ladies!!! yesterday I washed, did my aphrogee 2 min, dced and mosturized and sealed my hair and wet bunned for the first time. I'm giving my wigs a break and now bunning until my six month stretch is up in April 10th. I think it was time for a change, I got tired of cornrows under my wigs and will be bunning and using all the pretty phony ponies I bought recently. I took my hair down and moisturized and sealed and put in two pigtail braids and tied my satin scarf on before bed. This will be my regimen till April! I also am in love with a new product I've been using for a few months, and thought I'd share. It's by just for me and its called hair milk. It has a lot of great ingredients in it, like honey and so on and it detangles the hair so well after sitting for 5 MINS. My hair was so easy to comb, This will definitely be a staple. you can find it at walgreens for like 6 bucks and comes in 16-32 ounces. I got it on sale by one get one free a few months ago. So anyway how are you ladies?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

update:  I noticed from using the bad black rubber bands, I had breakage from braids!, and when I would comb my hair I would get breakage, and my ends were sparse. Since I am bunning starting this week, I decided to trim my ends!erplexed I took at least an inch off, but my hair feels so much better! I tested it by combing, and no breakage. I am also in love with aphrogee 2 min because my hair also feels stronger. I know hairfinity vitamins are working because even after I cut and inch off my hair still looked the same length! So all in all I am happy and during this bunning personal challenge for myself, I will be making sure to give my babies(my ends) so much love! and hopefully apl will get here by my next relaxer in april!!!! hope everyone's doing well!! hhg!


----------



## diadall (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I cowashed every day last week. I did not shampoo. Last night when I gathered my hair to apply coconut oil a piece of hair in the back slipped down. I played with it for five minutes looking at it in the mirror and turning around in different angels. I then got the ruler and noticed that that piece is 2 inches from APL. I really think I can get there by April if I continue to do what I am doing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

^^2"???? You're gonna be there soon girl!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

Im baggying my braids right now and will do it for 4 hours .  In my spray bottle, I mixed;  infusium 23, curl activator and some spring water. I will be doing this 3 times a week plus i will be washing by weekly. I will follow this regime while in braids. When the braids are out, i will go back to my normal regime.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 6, 2010)

I poo'd and deep conditioned my hair this past weekend. I havent done an actually shampooing in a while but it was due. I'm also going to start trying to keep my braids in for 2 weeks and just cowash and deep condtion weekly in the braids. I'm trying to manipulate my hair as less as possible.


----------



## SleepyJean (Dec 6, 2010)

I flat ironed my hair this week. It's 10 weeks post, but it feels soft, straight and fluffy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

awww snap! my wig order came in (well 7 of 8 came in today) and I'm loving them all!! So happy. Can't wait to rock them next year


----------



## diadall (Dec 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> awww snap! my wig order came in (well 7 of 8 came in today) and I'm loving them all!! So happy. Can't wait to rock them next year



I saw you model them in another thread.  Are you going to wear one until you get tired of it or wear one a month?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

I switch them up. One a month and throw in a phony pony every now and then.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't believe length check time is right around the corner. I'm nervous and excited as H**L


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

everybody has been so quiet lately! how is everyone??


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 9, 2010)

Finals week is next week for me. I probably wont be doing much to my hair except putting a wig over it until I'm done studying.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

Im still in my braids plus they are almost 2 weeks old .


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

Ladies...why so quiet?? I've been gone since Saturday and no action. What's going on?? Is everyone doing okay?


----------



## janda (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Nikki glad you bumped up the thread. Not too much to report with me. I'm still following the Cathy Howse regimen and PSing under a phony pony bun. I did start using my Bee Mine Serum nightly. I ordered the mango but my DH thinks I smell like a Christmas tree after I apply it. Not sure if that is a good thing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

^^Tis the holiday season


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey sorry about being mia ladies!!

It is finals week again for me which is every 8 weeks for the university I attend. Anyway, I have been moisturizing and sealing my ends daily, and increasing my water intake and bunning daily, I can definitely see a difference in my hair. I also have not missed taking my vitamins since I started taking them , I am now on my third bottle of hairfinity vitamins to see if they really work. On my wash day this sunday I will be installing Genie locks, or as we call it in the midwest(yarn braids) I absolutely love them, and it will give me something to do for myself after this week of finals. I will post next week when I can, I have been so busy with family, work, school, and so on, but I make sure to try to give my hair the attention it needs daily... I listen to my hair. So I hope you ladies are doing well. Oh an by the way I am 2 months post, but will be stretching to 6 months, but lately I've been thinking about transitioning so who knows but I will keep you wonderful ladies posted!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I can't believe length check time is right around the corner. I'm nervous and excited as H**L


I am excited and nervous about length check time, scared of disappointment, and then I could b pleasantly surprised. I also hope I can really see my length, because I will be 3 months post by then.


----------



## Imani (Dec 16, 2010)

I almost forgot about this challenge! lol, I been over in the SL challenge I started. I got two more months before I get my hair professionally straightened. i don't really have any idea how long it is now, I'm hoping to be really close to SL, the sides are hovering right above when some pieces baaaaaaarely brushing my shoulders, lol.  I'm transistiong hoping to have a nice fro for the summer for festivals, etc. 

I'm still aiming for no questions full SL for April 2011. And APL Dec 2011. 

I'm looking to be flossy come fall/winter 2011. I'm thinking classic football games, homecoming (i went to an hbcu), my hair should be swanging. And then I can swang for the family Thanksgiving and Christmas, lol.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Helloo fellow challengers..
Im still in braids and I must admit that i like the C & G method.  I still following my regime religiously. I hope i will be reporting good progress on our first length check


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 19, 2010)

Ladies.....

12 more days to get all the growth you can get for 2010

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been just at APL for the last couple of months so I'm willing to claim victory. Happy holidays to all and wishing you the best on your journey in the new year.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

s1b000 said:


> I've been just at APL for the last couple of months so I'm willing to claim victory. Happy holidays to all and wishing you the best on your journey in the new year.


awesome nice progress!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

hello ladies!!!

where are you guys??? I know I have been MIA , but man oh man, I would have thought the thread would have kept going in my absence.........(looks for NIkkIq)<<sorry if I got your sn wrong. Anyhow ladies, I have major new growth and after cutting my hair a few weeks ago it has grown back and I also have thick new growth!!! I have been keeping wit my regimen and enjoy bunning,(but may go back to corn rows this sunday) -and have added co-washing and best of all my waist length hair drink, I feel it working already and I just started it!!!! I hope you ladies get back to posting we have hair goals to achieve, I pray I meet mine by April 10th and you all are in my prayers for you all to meet your hair goal!!! come on yall lets grow!!it's a new year coming soon so lets make the most and stick to our hair care regimen and follow our hair dreams!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 24, 2010)

I just straightened my hair today. So I guess you can call this my official picture for the year. I'll probably update my original post as well. Ready to get to APL in 2011!


----------



## NYDiva (Dec 24, 2010)

Staightened over earlier this week, won't straighten again until April..................hoping to have enough nerve to go to a salon and have it done.  I've slacked off on my regimen, but I want APL by April too!!


----------



## SleepyJean (Dec 24, 2010)

I gave myself a relaxer last week, and I don't know if I mentioned the minor trim I did myself. I'm VERY happy with the outcome. It looks a lot healthier than it did this time last year. I may be able to claim full APL by May. If my ends start looking bad again I _will_ cut them, so hopefully I can get APL by May.


----------



## janda (Dec 25, 2010)

Today is Christmas and I wanted to do something special with my hair. So, I'm doing a rollerset. I'm under the dryer now. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## janda (Dec 26, 2010)

My rollerset was a success. I enjoyed wearing my hair out today.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

NYDiva said:


> Staightened over earlier this week, won't straighten again until April..................hoping to have enough nerve to go to a salon and have it done.  I've slacked off on my regimen, but I want APL by April too!!


I hope to be apl too by april, I am probably not doing a length check till then also.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

janda said:


> Today is Christmas and I wanted to do something special with my hair. So, I'm doing a rollerset. I'm under the dryer now. Hope it turns out ok.


your roller set came out nice, I am hoping mine does also when I do it this sunday, this will be my second attempt , I just cant get myself to sit under the dryer for so long, but I will !


----------



## CoffeeBrown (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Ladies! I know I have not posted in a long time. I gave up on PSing and  doing a real "regimen" was not working with my lifestyle (4 kids). I just moisturize  my ends frequently (2-3 times a day) and co-wash or wash  a few times a week. I wear my hair up about half the time, which was normal for me before I discovered LHCF.I am hitting the vitamins/supplements pretty hard though. Here is my progress since October 14th


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

janda said:


> My rollerset was a success. I enjoyed wearing my hair out today.


beautiful!!! i like your nail colour


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 27, 2010)

I just took out all of my mini-braids, my hair has been under wigs since Oct. I put big twists in and now I am going to wash and straighten. Pics will follow.


----------



## janda (Dec 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> your roller set came out nice, I am hoping mine does also when I do it this sunday, this will be my second attempt , I just cant get myself to sit under the dryer for so long, but I will !



I know. Sitting under the dryer is the hardest part. You have to make sure your hair is completely dry. After I removed my rollers, I wrapped my hair, added some Argan oil serum and got back under dryer. I would have tried the Saran wrap if I had some to spare.


----------



## janda (Dec 27, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> beautiful!!! i like your nail colour



Thanks, it's Zoya nail polish. Can't remember the name of the color-- I need to look at the bottle.


----------



## diadall (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't wait until we start having some graduates.  I have a feeling a few challengers will be out of here come February.  Its great motivation!


----------



## janda (Dec 27, 2010)

CoffeeBrown said:


> Hello Ladies! I know I have not posted in a long time. I gave up on PSing and  doing a real "regimen" was not working with my lifestyle (4 kids). I just moisturize  my ends frequently (2-3 times a day) and co-wash or wash  a few times a week. I wear my hair up about half the time, which was normal for me before I discovered LHCF.I am hitting the vitamins/supplements pretty hard though. Here is my progress since October 14th
> 
> View attachment 103769



That is great growth!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

CoffeeBrown said:


> Hello Ladies! I know I have not posted in a long time. I gave up on PSing and  doing a real "regimen" was not working with my lifestyle (4 kids). I just moisturize  my ends frequently (2-3 times a day) and co-wash or wash  a few times a week. I wear my hair up about half the time, which was normal for me before I discovered LHCF.I am hitting the vitamins/supplements pretty hard though. Here is my progress since October 14th
> 
> View attachment 103769


wonderful growth keep it up!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

okay so I co-washed  and did a coffee rinse(for shedding), dc'ed and airdried 85% and blow dried on low cause I had some where to be on short notice, I got back home and braided my hair up( i grew tired of buns) love them though, but that might be my thing this summer. Any way my hair grew back from the cut I gave it and everything I am doing seems to be working. My old beautician said, wow your hair looks so healthy. So you know that boosted my ego for a bit. Lol! but I still have a ways to go regarding length. I am also enjoying my WL SHAKES every morning and I stay on my supplements and mt and reggie so, so far so good!! I pray we all make it to the next level of our hair dreams. you all stay blessed and everyone of you will make it, stay positive and have faith. I also joined bootcamp for 2011 so I won't be doing an update till april because I don't want to use heat till then(plus it will be my six month relaxer time), but please update as much as you all like! and those of you that will update in January I can't wait!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

Lots have been going on so I've been MIA as well. The holidays were pretty hectic, but well worth it. I'm now an engaged woman 

I also flat ironed my hair with not so great results. While I love my growth progress, my flat iron didn't last long enough to get a good final length check pic. I got totally frustrated and wore my hair in a ponytail. I plan on getting a good trim and start fresh for the new year


----------



## janda (Dec 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Lots have been going on so I've been MIA as well. The holidays were pretty hectic, but well worth it. I'm now an engaged woman
> 
> I also flat ironed my hair with not so great results. While I love my growth progress, my flat iron didn't last long enough to get a good final length check pic. I got totally frustrated and wore my hair in a ponytail. I plan on getting a good trim and start fresh for the new year



Congratulations on your engagement!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Lots have been going on so I've been MIA as well. The holidays were pretty hectic, but well worth it. I'm now an engaged woman
> 
> I also flat ironed my hair with not so great results. While I love my growth progress, my flat iron didn't last long enough to get a good final length check pic. I got totally frustrated and wore my hair in a ponytail. I plan on getting a good trim and start fresh for the new year


CONGRATS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT!!!! 

also NikkiQ I wanted to know if you wanted to join bootcamp with me for next year it begins January 1 and I am doing all 4 sessions for maximum growth, I also started drinking WL shakes for the last week or so, I can always feel my scalp tingling. Anyone else who wants to join bootcamp lets do it, so we can all be swanging!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies!! 

I can't join anymore challenges. I already have too many right now and need to cut back lol. Every one of the requirements is what I already have incorporated in my reggie now.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> I can't join anymore challenges. I already have too many right now and need to cut back lol. Every one of the requirements is what I already have incorporated in my reggie now.


I understand... I have been protective styling since my hair started growing back!! but I never joined the bootcamp challenge and thought it would be fun to see everyone's progress including my own. I am only doing 2 this one and bootcamp, I can't do to many with work, school, and other things... But I am so happy for you with your engagement.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll come in as the bootcamp cheerleader from time to time lol


----------



## divastyle2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

you are a mess!lol!!!I'll be looking though!hahaha


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 3, 2011)

I have my hair braided up under my new half wig Tammy by Outre. I'm looking for a nice full wig now that has some bangs.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats on your engagement, NikkiQ!

I thought I'd posted too late to be a part of this challenge, glad to see I was accepted. NikkiQ, I think we're in a few of the same challenges (BSL, sulfur, and maybe stick to your regi challenges).

It seems as if everyone is making nice progress! HHG


----------



## SleepyJean (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been real lazy over the holidays. I bought a denman brush recently. I've wanted one for years. Other than that, nothing else is new.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> Congrats on your engagement, NikkiQ!
> 
> I thought I'd posted too late to be a part of this challenge, glad to see I was accepted. *NikkiQ, I think we're in a few of the same challenges (BSL, sulfur, and maybe stick to your regi challenges).*
> 
> It seems as if everyone is making nice progress! HHG


 
not in the stick to your reggie challenge, but that may be the only one I'm not in these days


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 6, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> not in the stick to your reggie challenge, but that may be the only one I'm not in these days



Get an inch a month? I know I see you! You're my hair friend in my head... Creepy, I know.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2011)

lol that's not creepy! you should've sent me a friend request. I'm in the get an inch. Lord knows idk how I'm gonna do it, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

Currently sitting here DCing my hair as I browse wedding dresses. The second the water hit my hair, the curls popped out all over the place. I  it!


----------



## janda (Jan 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Currently sitting here DCing my hair as I browse wedding dresses. The second the water hit my hair, the curls popped out all over the place. I  it!



Sounds nice. Did you see any dresses that you liked?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

Saw lots of them. I think I want to stick with the fit and flare silouette(sp?) b/c I had the big cupcake poof dress that you can't dance in


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 15, 2011)

Any ladies know of any good cornrow tutorials on youtube? I'm tired of waiting on my stylist to come out of hiding after being MIA for 3 months so I want to try to do my own.


----------



## diadall (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on your engagement NikkiQ.

I have finally found my regimen.  It took lots of money and products for me to find a system that works for me.  I had to kiss a lot of product frogs to find my product prince.  

I am cowashing daily with Suave Coconut condish
I apply my oil/sulfur mix nightly
I sleep with a satin bonnet and satin pillow case (In 37 years I never did before)
I take a multivitamin and hair vitamin daily
Its simple for me and I like it.

I hope by April to report some great growth and greater retention.


----------



## janda (Jan 15, 2011)

diadall said:


> Congrats on your engagement NikkiQ.
> 
> I have finally found my regimen.  It took lots of money and products for me to find a system that works for me.  I had to kiss a lot of product frogs to find my product prince.
> 
> ...



Your regimen sounds similar to mine except I also shampoo/DC twice a week. I feel as if I have found a good routine for my hair and think I might be able to make APL by April.
BTW- you should join us in the 2011 Cowashing Challenge!


----------



## diadall (Jan 15, 2011)

janda said:


> Your regimen sounds similar to mine except I also shampoo/DC twice a week. I feel as if I have found a good routine for my hair and think I might be able to make APL by April.
> BTW- you should join us in the 2011 Cowashing Challenge!



I forgot to mention that I DC weekly.  I only shampoo when necessary.  I shampooed last weekend.  Before that I hadn't shampooed since November. 

I do want to join the cowash challenge.  I will check it out.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Any ladies know of any good cornrow tutorials on youtube? I'm tired of waiting on my stylist to come out of hiding after being MIA for 3 months so I want to try to do my own.


 
This white lady is the truth. I sub to her channel. YouTube - Katelynylyn's Channel
One of her dd are blk and her hair is always done.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2011)

found my dress yesterday ladies!!! it's perfect! everything I wanted at the price I wanted. But my mom and step dad are buying it for me


----------



## janda (Jan 16, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> found my dress yesterday ladies!!! it's perfect! everything I wanted at the price I wanted. But my mom and step dad are buying it for me



That is wonderful NikkiQ! Details, details!! This is such an exciting time, enjoy every second of it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2011)

it's an ivory satin fit and flare dress with stones and bead work along the neckline. it's strapless with a subtle point on each side and a scoop in the middle. I'll try to find a pic online of it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2011)

Oooooh found it!

Satin Pick-up With Beaded Lace Peek-a-Boo Neckline - David's Bridal


----------



## janda (Jan 16, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Oooooh found it!
> 
> Satin Pick-up With Beaded Lace Peek-a-Boo Neckline - David's Bridal



You'll be a beautiful bride with that dress! You know when you've found the right one.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 16, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Oooooh found it!
> 
> Satin Pick-up With Beaded Lace Peek-a-Boo Neckline - David's Bridal



Lovely dress! I hope you'll share some of your pictures with us!


----------



## diadall (Jan 16, 2011)

I need a milestone between SL and APL.  It seems like it will be months before I hit APL and I need a little encouragement.  Something to reach for.  I know there is CBL but I guess I have to just deal with it (everyone else that reaches APL has to, right?).

I am just ready to be there.  Anyone close yet?  Maybe living through others will make me satisfied until I make it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2011)

diadall said:


> I need a milestone between SL and APL.


 
Maybe you can have a hairstyle goal versus a length goal. Perhaps working towards achieving a certain type of bun or another style.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Oooooh found it!
> 
> Satin Pick-up With Beaded Lace Peek-a-Boo Neckline - David's Bridal


beautiful!!!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello diva's!!!
I have been so busy with school, and work, and family. I am back now hopefully. Everything has been going fine. I am still in cornrows I take down and rebraid after washing and I also wear my wigs. My hair is definitely growing and I am happy about that! Will I make apl in April???? who knows?? but we will see I am still stretching my relaxer I will be four months post in feb and will relax in April!! but right now I am enjoying the thickness and my natural hair texture so much!! this will be my second stretch or I may just stretch till my b-day in august but I don't know yet! I hope all of you are keeping high hopes and not getting discouraged!!! I can't wait for some update pics and NikkiQ you are going to knock em dead at your wedding!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

^^Thanks diva! I sure hope so. I can't wait to be able to wear my own hair for my wedding. I'm praying I get a good summer growth spurt like last year. If not, I'll have to rock a good sew in for the wedding and honeymoon.

I put my hair in Celie braids last night. I decided not to deal with a vanishing hairstylist anymore and save my money. I can do my braids once a week and it's free. Been taking my GNC vitamins and applied my sulfur last night. On the right track!


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm still on a no heat personal challenge and trying to K.I.S. I thoughtI would be able to meet apl by march but now I think I'm going to have to push it back to May-ish. I'mm alittle disappointed and thinking about taking hair growth pills. I took them before and my skin paid for it


----------



## Newtogrow (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm still wearing my hair under wigs. Here is what it looks like as of 1/10/11. I washed it and straightened it. Now I'm in cornrows.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 19, 2011)

Checking in! I've been pretty busy. Classes have started back up for me again as well as work. I'm still under cornrowed under my half wig. BTW I've officially learned how to cornrow!!!!!  It has taken me almost 21 years of life to figure this out.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 24, 2011)

Just checking in. I'm taking vitamins, applying sulfur, and drinking lots of water. Now if I could just drag my beehonkus to the gym...

I'm in a sew-in that comes out in a few weeks. Some areas seemed to have grown at a faster rate this month, but my braids could just be loose from washing.

We shall see )


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

today I washed my hair and I'm dc'ing now without heat.Then after it airdries I will be back in cornrows for another week. My hair is doing extremely well I got some increase growth from everything I'm doing. I take my hairfinity daily I missed one day out of four months.I also take a multi-vitamin,moisturize and seal daily, use megatek every other day, and exercise and drink a lot of water and get plenty of sleep and will soon be using my 32 ounce of mtg when it gets here! I am happy I made it so far, I went from being bald from having cancer and now I am happy to have this crown of glory I do have after much work and it's healthy. I am 3 months post and will be relaxing april 10th of this year. Ladies sorry for the long post but keep up the good work and don't get discouraged! I am cancer free and happy!! Lets grow! I pray you all have hair health and length!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 28, 2011)

Checking in. Nothing drastic to report. I bought a few new products from Sally's the other day and I'm loving Elasta QP anti-breakage oil moisturizer and Mixed Silks leave in conditioner. OMG...best things I've bought in a LONG time! 

Also on the wedding front, we've picked our venue so that's another big thing out of the way. yay!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Thanks diva! I sure hope so. I can't wait to be able to wear my own hair for my wedding. I'm praying I get a good summer growth spurt like last year. If not, I'll have to rock a good sew in for the wedding and honeymoon.
> 
> I put my hair in Celie braids last night. I decided not to deal with a vanishing hairstylist anymore and save my money. I can do my braids once a week and it's free. Been taking my GNC vitamins and applied my sulfur last night. On the right track!


I know what u mean! I do my braids over once a week and do my wash routine. You'll get growth think it , believe it, dream it!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Checking in. Nothing drastic to report. I bought a few new products from Sally's the other day and I'm loving Elasta QP anti-breakage oil moisturizer and Mixed Silks leave in conditioner. OMG...best things I've bought in a LONG time!
> 
> Also on the wedding front, we've picked our venue so that's another big thing out of the way. yay!


congrats on picking a venue!!! I'm so excited for you! keep us posted!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

GOT MY MTG A FEW DAYS AGO AND SWEAR I'M SEEING GROWTH ALREADY!! IT MAY JUST BE MY EYES! LOL! I ALSO HAD A DREAM LAST NITE THAT MY HAIR WAS PAST MY BRA!! I TAKE THAT AS A SIGN!!LOL! HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL!


----------



## Imani (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm still aiming for Dec, but thinking I might could make it by September (I'm short)

I'm still not even SL yet.  Will be doing a flat iron/trim/length check this month, hopefully I will be pretty close to SL.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 7, 2011)

Hows everyone
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divastyle2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

Loves Harmony said:


> Hows everyone
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App




I am doing well , just been busy with midterm week!! My hair is growing well and I hope yours and everyone else is doing well. I will post an update pic maybe in april after my six month stretch but I am thinking of stretching a year instead of six months this time. so maybe october. I may just get a blowout for my update in april though.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

Imani said:


> I'm still aiming for Dec, but thinking I might could make it by September (I'm short)
> 
> I'm still not even SL yet.  Will be doing a flat iron/trim/length check this month, hopefully I will be pretty close to SL.




you will get there, you will be surprise at what you can accomplish!


----------



## diadall (Feb 8, 2011)

I am aiming for May.  I have only gotten about 1 inch or less in since I colored in November.  I can see the line of demarcation.  I thought that with all the growth aids and vitamins I would have more.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 8, 2011)

Well ladies...idk when my APL milestone will be made b/c I have decided to chop on April 23rd, my one year post mark. Dealing with 2 textures and planning a wedding just isn't working well for me. I already came to terms with the fact that no matter if I chopped or not, my hair will not be long enough to do what I want for the wedding. I've already found the perfect wig to wear and I'm happy with the decision. Let the countdown to begin!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Well ladies...idk when my APL milestone will be made b/c I have decided to chop on April 23rd, my one year post mark. Dealing with 2 textures and planning a wedding just isn't working well for me. I already came to terms with the fact that no matter if I chopped or not, my hair will not be long enough to do what I want for the wedding. I've already found the perfect wig to wear and I'm happy with the decision. Let the countdown to begin!




you will make it sooner than you think! I love your motivation and your doing what's best for you and that is important!!! I'm excited for the wedding and hope to see some pics. God bless you and your family and may your union be one to write about!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well ladies I washed, dc'ed, did a mild protein treatment and air dried and rebraided my hair! I will keep them in for a month this time and will stretch my relaxer for a year, I figure why not I have stretched for six months before, I wanna give myself a challenge and who knows I may decide to go natural in the process because I am loving my texture, but I haven't completely decided on the natural thing yet! but I am going to stretch for the year and I am prepared and excited for the reveal and the journey! I make six months April 10th, and will be a year post October 10, but I will do a protein treatment  and will relax October 24th and I would be one year and two weeks post! Sorry for the rant, but I have been thinking non-stop about stretching for a year, and it's final. I hope you all are well.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Feb 26, 2011)

Where is everyone at? It's a new year so let's remain focused. Any way , I tried to keep my braids in for four weeks but could not make it due to the fact I had so much new growth after two weeks it looked like I had them in two months. So I took them down Friday and washed and dc'ed my hair and dried and rebraided my hair and reapplied my homemade super gro mix. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh I'm here...as a newly natural lady!! I BC'd on Friday and have been enjoying it ever since. APL might be a super stretch for me to achieve this year, but I'm gonna try my hardest


----------



## janda (Feb 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh I'm here...as a newly natural lady!! I BC'd on Friday and have been enjoying it ever since. APL might be a super stretch for me to achieve this year, but I'm gonna try my hardest



Wow! I know you were debating a BC. Congrats and continue to enjoy!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been MIA from this challenge for a while but im still taking good care of my hair. If all goes well I should be grazing APL come Oct  fingers crossed. Im 9 weeks post as of today and will be relaxing my hair on 26 of march. Hope to claim SL at this time.

@ Nikki congrats once again. You will be surprised how fast your hair will grow and that you said goodbye to those ends


----------



## divastyle2010 (Feb 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh I'm here...as a newly natural lady!! I BC'd on Friday and have been enjoying it ever since. APL might be a super stretch for me to achieve this year, but I'm gonna try my hardest


Great! I'm glad u feel fab about your decision,I am still deciding if I want to go natural since I'm stretching my relaxer now for a year.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Feb 27, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> I have been MIA from this challenge for a while but im still taking good care of my hair. If all goes well I should be grazing APL come Oct  fingers crossed. Im 9 weeks post as of today and will be relaxing my hair on 26 of march. Hope to claim SL at this time.
> 
> @ Nikki congrats once again. You will be surprised how fast your hair will grow and that you said goodbye to those ends


Stay focused and u will achieve everything! I will b 5 months march 10th and plan on stretching for a year this year .I stretched my first 6 months last year. So I'm excited to see the growth and to decide if I want to relax again.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> I have been MIA from this challenge for a while but im still taking good care of my hair. If all goes well I should be grazing APL come Oct fingers crossed. Im 9 weeks post as of today and will be relaxing my hair on 26 of march. Hope to claim SL at this time.
> 
> @ Nikki congrats once again.* You will be surprised how fast your hair will grow and that you said goodbye to those ends*


 

Thanks @Ross2010. I sure hope so. Especially after seeing your amazing growth after your cut. If I can get at least HALF of that for the rest of this year, I'll be happy.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

divastyle2010 said:


> Stay focused and u will achieve everything! I will b 5 months march 10th and plan on stretching for a year this year .I stretched my first 6 months last year. So I'm excited to see the growth and to decide if I want to relax again.


 
divastyle2010 I wish I could braid my hair and strech that far. How much shedding do you get after braiding? I would be able to stretch a little further. Im not experiencing any breakage but I have a delicate hairline which does not favour wigs and braids make my hair dry and brittle so I just have to bun and use french braids. By the way I will be using hairinfinity come April. I will purchase them today coz i have a discount code , but I have to wait for six weeks to get them. I think you have had positive results while using them.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks @Ross2010. I sure hope so. Especially after seeing your amazing growth after your cut. If I can get at least HALF of that for the rest of this year, I'll be happy.


.

Thks @NikkiQ *YOU WILL!!!!!* mark my words when QJJamiah told be i did not believe it but i trusted her. Do you have the Tangle Teezer? You have one big advantage coz you can braid your hair hence low manipulation. Good luck cant wait to see your progress in end of June. HHJ


----------



## janda (Feb 28, 2011)

divastyle2010 said:


> Where is everyone at? It's a new year so let's remain focused. Any way , I tried to keep my braids in for four weeks but could not make it due to the fact I had so much new growth after two weeks it looked like I had them in two months. So I took them down Friday and washed and dc'ed my hair and dried and rebraided my hair and reapplied my homemade super gro mix. I hope everyone is well.



I'm still here. I'm about an inch away from APL and would like to get there by the end of March ( I'm in the inch per month challenge). I'm doing almost nightly messages with Bee Mine growth serum, taking my HS & N vitamins, excercising everyday & I've added Amazing Grass Superfoods to my protein shakes. To retain, I DC twice a week with protein then moisture and cowash the other days and bun.


----------



## diadall (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread hasn't gotten much love lately.  Anyone graduating?  How about a quarterly check in for the end of March?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm still here. Just been super busy with school. I'm not sure how long my hair is now. I'm in the HYH challenge. My hair is still under my wigs/half wigs. I'm hoping by the time I do a length check I have a pleasant surprise of APL. If my hair is growing at the rate I think it is, I SHOULD be APL in 2-3 months.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 28, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> .
> 
> Thks @NikkiQ *YOU WILL!!!!!* mark my words when QJJamiah told be i did not believe it but i trusted her. Do you have the Tangle Teezer? You have one big advantage coz you can braid your hair hence low manipulation. Good luck cant wait to see your progress in end of June. HHJ


 
Yeah I have a TT. I got it about a month or so ago. My former coworker is natural and is willing to show me how to braid my new little afro this week lol. I'm gonna try to learn and rebraid once a week or so and still wear my wigs. Gonna do this until summer time and see what kind of growth I get. Hopefully it'll work out well. I'm already NL in the back so SL is within reach in a few months.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> @divastyle2010 I wish I could braid my hair and strech that far. How much shedding do you get after braiding? I would be able to stretch a little further. Im not experiencing any breakage but I have a delicate hairline which does not favour wigs and braids make my hair dry and brittle so I just have to bun and use french braids. By the way I will be using hairinfinity come April. I will purchase them today coz i have a discount code , but I have to wait for six weeks to get them. I think you have had positive results while using them.




Well you could if you remember  moisture , moisture, moisture, and try to find a balance with protein also, I have not had really any shedding just a few hairs after I detangle,( I do coffee rinses weekly) I also start my stretching with braiding weekly and doing my wash routine , then once I get to five months I normally leave my braids in for two weeks at a time and do my wash routine. I love hairfinity and I am enjoying the growth although I am debating on going natural, that is why I am stretching for a year to check out my texture and make my final decision, if I decide to go natural once I hit my year mark I will transition till oct 2012 and that will make it two years before I decide to cut off my relaxed ends. My bestfriend transitioned for 3 years and got her trim after making a 3 year mark but I want to do it sooner if I feel that natural is for me. Sorry for the long post and for just now getting back to you, I have been busy with finals week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm HOPING that I will be APL by the end of this year, but it's a far stretch. I'm taking it one day at a time. I'm still tweaking my reggie and playing around with other low manipulation hairstyles. I did a nice protein treatment and LONG DC Saturday night followed by two strand twists. Currently NL and chugging along lol


----------



## divastyle2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi ladies! Today i made 5 months post I will be stretching for a year to decide if I want to go natural , so I got 7 more months to go. Well I  will be doing my wash routine tomorrow and I finally got my tangle teezer yesterday so I'm excited! Anyways I hope u ladies are well! If I make it past a year stretching I may stretch till I'm 18-24 months post. Wish me luck this will be my longest stretch ever.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So I'm HOPING that I will be APL by the end of this year, but it's a far stretch. I'm taking it one day at a time. I'm still tweaking my reggie and playing around with other low manipulation hairstyles. I did a nice protein treatment and LONG DC Saturday night followed by two strand twists. Currently NL and chugging along lol



Good luck! U can do it your fully natural now and will be apl soon! Your already shoulder length so you'll be there in no time.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok I'm confused..how did I miss this?! Anywho, good luck ladies HHG


----------



## divastyle2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Ok I'm confused..how did I miss this?! Anywho, good luck ladies HHG



Did u want to join? u still can we are going to the end of the year!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 10, 2011)

Thats ok babe. I'll just lurk!

eta: i dont want the accountability


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 10, 2011)

... 

nevermind. I'm in enough challenges


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 10, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva you better join this challenge woman!


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 10, 2011)

divastyle2010 said:


> Good luck! U can do it your fully natural now and will be apl soon! Your already shoulder length so you'll be there in no time.


 
Not SL yet, but hopefully I will be soon. Only need about 2.5" until I hit SL again. I was VERY happy to hear that. So APL MIGHT be reachable by the end of the year, but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## janda (Mar 10, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So I'm HOPING that I will be APL by the end of this year, but it's a far stretch. I'm taking it one day at a time. I'm still tweaking my reggie and playing around with other low manipulation hairstyles. I did a nice protein treatment and LONG DC Saturday night followed by two strand twists. Currently NL and chugging along lol


 
APL is definitely doable by the end of the year. Sounds as if you are really enjoying your hair now. Not too much is going on with me. I've decided to incorporate rollersets into my reggie so I am not wearing a bun everyday. In the past 2 weeks, I've seen at least 5 people with their edges starting behind their ears. I became paranoid. I don't think mine are getting thin from all my bunning but I took it as a sign to keep a close watch.:eye: The downside to wearing my hair out is that I can't use my sulfur nightly.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 10, 2011)

janda Yes I am enjoying my hair very much  I'm gonna attempt to do some flat twists this weekend so my hair can fit under my wigs better lmao. Nothing like fluffy hair pushing a wig up off your head


----------



## divastyle2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm doing well and I'm almost done installing my yarn braids.I Will keep them in for a month or atleast 6weeks and redo them until I make a year post. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 22, 2011)

divastyle2010 said:


> Hey ladies I'm doing well and I'm almost done installing my yarn braids.I Will keep them in for a month or atleast 6weeks and redo them until I make a year post. I hope everyone is well.


 

Things are great on my end! I think I'll be able to claim SL by June. I'm SO excited! Now...your yarn braids. How do you start them out? I tried doing a little test on doing my Senegalese twists last night and can't get them started to save my SOUL!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Things are great on my end! I think I'll be able to claim SL by June. I'm SO excited! Now...your yarn braids. How do you start them out? I tried doing a little test on doing my Senegalese twists last night and can't get them started to save my SOUL!



Congrats on claiming sl soon.anyway, they have millions of videos on YouTube for yarn braids. If u do them make sure you buy acrylic yarn. Regular yarn or wool yarn will lock your hair so read your labels. I learned yarn braids from YouTube and they r easy to do, and no hair to clean up.I love em! After your done braid them in sections n dip in hot water they come out wavy n look like dreads.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 1, 2011)

hey ladies!!! how is everyone doing??? I'm creeping closer to SL. I can't wait for the update this month.


----------



## diadall (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't checked in for a while.  I will be APL by the end of the year.  I feel like I am full shoulder now but when I stretch my hair in the back I am there.  I want to acheive the length without the stretching.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 1, 2011)

diadall said:


> I haven't checked in for a while. I will be APL by the end of the year. I feel like I am full shoulder now but when I stretch my hair in the back I am there. I want to acheive the length without the stretching.


 
Alright now diadall!!! I'm hoping to be APL by the end of the year myself but I'm nowhere near that right now lol.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 5, 2011)

Uh oh... Am I too late to join this challenge ?  I see some of my 'Shoulder Length Challenge' peeps are already over here !!!

Why am I always so LATE ???   I just didn't wanna get to ahead of myself and join before I made shoulder length...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Uh oh... Am I too late to join this challenge ? I see some of my 'Shoulder Length Challenge' peeps are already over here !!!
> 
> Why am I always so LATE ???  I just didn't wanna get to ahead of myself and join before I made shoulder length...


 
Hey Chiquitita

I don't remember if this one is still open or not. But there is a 2nd APL challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12472501&highlight=apl+challenge+2011#post12472501

It may be still open. I think some people may be in both.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 6, 2011)

faithVA   Thanks I'll go check that one out...


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey ladies I am still in my yarn braids but I have the flu and I am battling that rite now. I hope everyone is doing well ,I am just tryin to get better right now so I will check in once I feel better. Pls keep me in your prayers you all are in mine.


----------



## HauteHippie (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi ladies! Just checking in, I don't think I've posted for a while.
I took some Mid-March pics, but *ahem* they should not be posted.

Here are postable pics:


----------



## HauteHippie (Apr 10, 2011)

divastyle2010 said:


> Hey ladies I am still in my yarn braids but I have the flu and I am battling that rite now. I hope everyone is doing well ,I am just tryin to get better right now so I will check in once I feel better. Pls keep me in your prayers you all are in mine.



Oh, goodness! I really hope you get better soon!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Ladies, just stopping by to say hello and to encourage you to keep going.  At Divastyle, I am praying that you feel better soon.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey ladies  

how is everyone doing??? divastyle2010 I hope you're feeling better. We miss you in here!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello ladies...I hope every one is doing well. As for me I am still striving for full APL in 2011


----------



## NikkiQ (May 10, 2011)

Where is everybody???????


----------



## NYDiva (May 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

I haven't checked in in a while.  I'm getting closer to APL, should definitely make it by winter,  will hopefully get a good straightened pic before I get braids put back in.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 13, 2011)

That's awesome! NYDiva

Anymore updates ladies???


----------



## NikkiQ (May 17, 2011)

Decided that I'm going to use my hair color to help me track my growth from now until the end of the year. The only time I'll be excited to see dark roots


----------



## NikkiQ (May 31, 2011)

Ummmmm 

Where is everybody??


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 19, 2011)

Helloooo? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 25, 2011)

*sigh* I posted, but my phone messed up.

I'm flat ironing my hair tonight... and tomorrow. My arms are tired.

Pics:

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey, I've been more on the health and fitness side...during the winter I wore wigs with braids and cornrows underneath.  Since spring now summer, I've been wearing twists. I actually did a trim about a month ago. I have to post pics when I'm on my other computer. The first one is before the trim, the second is after. Looks the same as the Dec 2010 pic to me. This was in May.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

Newtogrow said:


> Hey, I've been more on the health and fitness side...during the winter I wore wigs with braids and cornrows underneath.  Since spring now summer, I've been wearing twists. I actually did a trim about a month ago. I have to post pics when I'm on my other computer. The first one is before the trim, the second is after. Looks the same as the Dec 2010 pic to me. This was in May.



Your hair may be the same length, but it looks much healthier now.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Newtogrow you hair is gorgeous and much fuller keep up the good work


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 27, 2011)

Rossy2010 thank you so much for the compliment, that is so encouraging


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 27, 2011)

grow ladies grow! 

6 months left in the year and LOTS can happen. We got this!!!


----------



## Newtogrow (Sep 21, 2011)

Checking in!!! I've been in braids since the summer!!!! Hoping to take them out in October sometime.

I'm holding out until Dec. to see if I made it to APL!!! I'm a slow grower.


----------



## Newtogrow (Sep 21, 2011)

This is the best pic I have of my hair...I've been ignoring length and just going with the flow. The braids are in because I swam during the summer and worked out....I'll straighten around and about Dec.


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 3, 2011)

I pulled one of my twists and I have officially made APL! Ignoring your hair does wonders. 

I've been in twists and braids with my natural hair since about June/July.


----------



## NYDiva (Dec 4, 2011)

Newtogrow said:


> I pulled one of my twists and I have officially made APL! Ignoring your hair does wonders.
> 
> I've been in twists and braids with my natural hair since about June/July.


 
Congratulations!!!  I may have to ignore my hair in 2012!


----------

